# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Wann sollte eine Chemotherapie in Erwägung gezogen werden ?

## Dr.F.E.

Liebes Forum !

Habe gestern eine sehr interessante Diskussion mit Prostatakrebs - Experten im Internet gesehen - leider in Englisch. Vielleicht findet sich jemand der die wichtigsten Beiträge übersetzt. Teilnehmer: u.a. Dr. Tucker, Dr. Myers, Dr. Sartor u.a.

Es ist ein streaming video unter www.pcri.org mit dem Titel: "When should chemotherapy be considered for PC ?"

Viele Grüße

Dr. F. Eichhorn

----------


## candid

> Liebes Forum !
> 
> Habe gestern eine sehr interessante Diskussion mit Prostatakrebs - Experten im Internet gesehen - leider in Englisch. Vielleicht findet sich jemand der die wichtigsten Beiträge übersetzt. Teilnehmer: u.a. Dr. Tucker, Dr. Myers, Dr. Sartor u.a.
> 
> Es ist ein streaming video unter www.pcri.org mit dem Titel: "When should chemotherapy be considered for PC ?"
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Dr. F. Eichhorn


Besten Dank für Ihren Link zur Homepage des PCRI. Unter dem Unter-Link 
http://www.prostate-cancer.org/education/education.html
habe ich eine wahre Fundgrube zum neuesten Wissensstand betr. Prostatakrebs entdeckt. Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, muss hier unbedingt regelmässig Einsicht nehmen.

----------


## RuStra

> Liebes Forum !
> 
> Habe gestern eine sehr interessante Diskussion mit Prostatakrebs - Experten im Internet gesehen - leider in Englisch. Vielleicht findet sich jemand der die wichtigsten Beiträge übersetzt. Teilnehmer: u.a. Dr. Tucker, Dr. Myers, Dr. Sartor u.a.
> 
> Es ist ein streaming video unter www.pcri.org mit dem Titel: "When should chemotherapy be considered for PC ?"
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Dr. F. Eichhorn


Danke Dr. Eichhorn,
wir sollten das übersetzen ja,  ich bin auch bereit, einen Teil zu übernehmen.

Vorerst kopiere ich hier aus gegebenem Anlass ( s. die Beiträge von ebachstelze zu ihrem Mann ) den Artikel von Dr.Sartor, der auch in der Diskussion dabei war (allerdings nicht viel gesagt hat), aus den Insights hinein - Jürgen aus unserer Gruppe hat ihn im ersten Durchlauf übersetzt  -  man müsst auch diese Arbeit zu Ende führen. Aber für ebachstelze ist es eine einfache Möglichkeit, den vom Urologen fs vorgeschlagenen Einsatz von Samarium nachlesen zu können.

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++

                           Androgenunabhängiger Prostatakrebs
                     Ein Kontinuum der Erkrankung und Optionen
                                         von Oliver Sartor, M.D.
                                       Chief, Hematology - Oncology Section, 
                                      Director, Stanley S. Scott Cancer Center,
                                           LSU Medical Center, New Orleans


Editiert von PCRI Insights, November, 2005 Vol. 8 Nr. 4

[Übersetzung von Jürgen aus der Selbsthilfegruppe ProMann, Hamburg]

Einleitung
Es ist manchmal möglich, dass Hormone kurativ sind, aber das scheint leider nur für eine
Minderheit von Patienten zuzutreffen. Sicherlich, ist die Erkrankung bei Beginn der Hormon-
therapie weit fortgeschritten, verringert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Heilung beträcht-
lich. Es gibt deutliche Hinweise, dass die Ansprechdauer auf eine Hormontherapie im umge-
kehrten Verhältnis zum Volumen der Erkrankung steht.

Anfänglich ist eine deutliche Ansprechrate bei einer grossen Anzahl von Männern bei Andro-
genentzug zu verzeichnen. Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass der PSA-Nadir ein immer wich-
tigerer  prognostischer Marker ist. Ein PSA von = 0.2 ng/ml ist prognostisch bedeutsam, wie    in einer Serie von Studien dargelegt wird, die kürzlich von Dr. Anthony D`Amico vorgestellt wurde. (1)

Eine sehr pragmatische Definition von androgenunabhängigem oder hormonrefraktärem
Prostatakrebs trifft auf Patienten mit fortschreitendem Prostatakrebs und einem Serum-
Testostoronspiegel von weniger als 50 ng/ml zu. An diesem Punkt wird die Erkrankung ent-
weder als androgenunabhängiger (AUPK) oder hormonrefraktärer (HRPK) Prostatakrebs
klassifiziert. Ich sage nicht, dass ein Testosteronspiegel von unter 50 ng/ml optimal wäre,
aber er repräsentiert eine praktische Definition. Überraschenderweise stellt keine grössere
klinische Studie überzeugend dar, dass ein niedrigerer Testosteronspiegel ein günstigeres
Ergebnis zur Folge hätte. Allerdings ist diese Frage noch nie in einer seriösen intellektuellen
Weise untersucht worden.

Wie definiert man eine fortschreitende Erkrankung ? Natürlich muss der Begriff fortschrei-
tend präzise definiert werden. Um die Progression der Krankheit festzulegen, gibt es drei Ar-
ten von Parametern, die in Betracht gezogen werden sollten: 1.Klinische Parameter, 2.Labor-
parameter, 3. Radiographische Parameter. Bei der Behandlung sollte der Arzt genau zuhören und zu verstehen versuchen, wie sich der Patient fühlt. Was sind die Symptome ? Hat der Pa-
tient Schmerzen oder Schwellungen an den Extremitäten, die auf Ödeme durch involvierte Lymphknoten hinweisen ?  Leidet der Patient unter Appetitlosigkeit oder Gewichtsverlust, Energiemangel oder Fatigue. Die Symptome des Prostatakrebses sind eigentlich ziemlich genau festgelegt. Obwohl die Möglichkeit besteht, dass urologische Beschwerden dominieren, beziehen sich gewöhnlich die Symptome des Prostatakrebses im androgenunabhängi-
gen Stadium auf generelle Elemente wie Tumormasse (Fatigue, Appetitlosigkeit, Gewichts-verlust) oder auf Symptome von Knochenmetastasen (Knochenschmerzen).



Der PSA ist natürlich der bedeutendste Labormarker, aber es gibt auch Tests wie die saure
Phosphatase (prostatic acid phosphatase, PAP) , Chromogranin A (CGA) und Neuronen-
spezifische Enolase (NSE), Tests, die manchmal bei bestimmten Patienten nützlich sein können. CGA und NSE repräsentieren neuroendokrine Differenzierungen.

Nützliche radiographische Untersuchungen sind Knochenszintigraphie, CT und MRT. Diese
können helfen Metastasen aufzuspüren. Die meisten Metastasen kommen in den Knochen
vor (über 90% der Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs bekommen Knochenmetas-
tasen). Das zweitmeiste Vorkommen  bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem PK ist in den Lymphknoten. Wenn Lymphknoten betroffen sind und mit CT oder MRT nachgewiesen werden können, so werden sie meistens in der Nähe der Aorta, im Unterleib, tief im Becken
oder in der Brust lokalisiert. Lymphknoten über 2cm Grösse kommen zu 25% bei Patienten
mit fortgeschrittener Krankheit vor. Der einzige Lymphknoten (bei ca. 3% der Patienten mit
fortgeschrittenem PK), der bei Untersuchungen gefunden wurde, befindet sich direkt über
dem linken Schlüsselbein am Halsansatz. Andere Stellen, an denen Metastasen auftreten
(in Lunge, Leber, Nebenniere), kommen zu weniger als 5% vor, Gehirnmetastasen zu höch-
stens 1%.

Nur wenn wir alle diese Varianten zusammennehmen, ist das der beste Weg einen Patienten
einzuschätzen. Während der PSA der alleinige beste Marker für asymptomatische Patienten
ist, benötigt man besonders bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittener Krankheit mehr als nur den PSA. Für die meisten Patienten ist der PSA der alleinige sensitive Marker der Progression
der Erkrankung, und er ist typischerweise das erste nachweisbare Anzeichen der Progression.
Wenn der PSA ansteigt (PSA < 5 ng/ml) bei Patienten, deren vorherige Behandlung mit Be-
strahlung oder Operation fehlgeschlagen ist, so geben die typischen CT, MRT und Knochen-
szintigramm-Bestimmungen keinen Aufschluss über Metastasen bei diesen Patienten.

Es gibt ein wechselndes Spektrum von AUPK-Patienten. Als ich 1989 auf diesem Gebiet zu
arbeiten anfing, wurde der PSA gerade eingeführt. Manchmal erhielten wir in der Klinik den ersten PSA, den ein Patient überhaupt hatte. Patienten kamen mit Knochenmetastasen und
Schmerzen, und nicht selten wies das CT grosse Lymphknoten nach. Ich berechnete den
durchschnittlichen PSA in unserer Klinik im National Cancer Institute, als ich dort zusam-
men mit Dr. Snuffy Meyers arbeitete, und der durchschnittliche PSA betrug in etwa
550 ng/ml. Das trifft heute nicht mehr zu. Jetzt haben wir Patienten, deren PSA nach einer
Hormontherapie gerade anzusteigen beginnt. Ich behandle oft Patienten mit einem PSA von
0,3 oder 0,4 ng/ml mit ansteigender Tendenz. Ich behandle ebenfalls Patienten, deren PSA-
Nadir keinen optimalen Grad erreichte.

Progression beinhaltet gewöhnlich einen steigenden PSA (aber nicht immer). Wir behandeln
Patienten, deren Krebs mit einem extrem niedrigen PSA fortschreitet, und deren Progression
sich auf andere Art und Weise ausdrückt. Ich habe vier Patienten in meiner Klinik mit einer
sehr fortgeschrittenen Krankheit, deren PSA unter 0.5 ng/ml liegt. Es ist möglich, dass CT und Knochenszintigramm beim Fehlen eines steigenden PSA Progression aufdecken können, aber es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass es vorkommt.







1993 untersuchten Newling et al. die Progression von AUPK in der vor-PSA-Ära. Die in            
Abb.1 gezeigte Studie(2) umfasste hauptsächlich Patienten, die anfangs mit Knochenmetas-
tasen diagnostiziert worden waren (D 2 Stadium). Zu jener Zeit (1990er) war unter den
Patienten, die im Laufe der Studie starben, folgendes festzustellen: Progression bis zum Tod 52 Wochen nach PSA-Anstieg, 41 Wochen nach Beginn Knochenszintigramm-Progression, 32 Wochen nach Beginn von Schmerzen, 24 Wochen nach Beginn Performance Status-Abfall [ Kriterien zur Einschätzung von Progression, Beeinträchtigung des Patienten im täglichen Leben, Entscheidung über weitere Behandlung und Prognose], und 12 Wochen nach Beginn von Gewichtsverlust. Als sie alle Patienten der Studie untersuchten, diejenigen die lebten und diejenigen die starben, fanden sie heraus, dass die PSA-Progression typischerweise 6 Monate vor der Knochenszintigramm-Progression begann, und 4 Monate später setzten die Schmerzen ein. Diese Ergebnisse beziehen sich auf Patienten mit fortgeschrittener Erkrankung. Allerdings ist dies eine 12 Jahre alte Studie, der ca. 15 Jahre alte Daten zugrunde liegen, und die meisten Patienten hatten nachgewiesene Knochenmetastasen bei Behandlungsbeginn.

Abb. 2 zeigt Ergebnisse über die in einem neuerem Papier (2004) berichtet wird. Oefelin et al. (3) von Case Western untersuchten eine ganze Serie von Patienten in einer moderneren
Zeit, der PSA-Ära. 87 Patienten hatten keine nachweislichen Knochenmetastasen bei der
Erstdiagnose und Oefelin et al. stuften ihre Erkrankung als androgenunabhängig ein, als der
PSA, nachdem Hormone verabreicht wurden, zu steigen anfing. Die Überlebensdauer bei den
Knochenszintigrammn-neagtiven Patienten betrug durchschnittlich 68 Monate nach dem PSA-Anstieg und 40 Monate wenn das Knochenszintigramm positiv war. Diese Daten zeigen
also, dass die Überlebensdauer länger wird. Ergebnisse, die kürzlich von der Sloan Kettering
Gruppe(4) präsentiert wurden, weisen darauf hin, dass Patienten , die einen PSA-Anstieg nach
einen radikalen Prostatektomie verzeichnen und die sich dann einer Hormontherapie unter-
ziehen, eine durchschnittliche Ansprechdauer von 10 Jahren ab Beginn der Hormontherapie
haben. Es steht ausser Zweifel, dass ein frühes hormonales Eingreifen zu einer längeren
Ansprechdauer führt.

Ist AUPK ein Kontinuum ?

Ich betrachte diese Erkrankung als ein Kontinuum, wie in Abb.3 beschrieben. Ich stelle dies als Hypothese auf , da ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass es ein Fakt ist. Wir wissen, dass eine
PSA-produzierende Zelle durch Bluttests erkennbar ist. Aber ich bin nicht immer überzeugt,
dass eine PSA-produzierende Zelle der Ursprung des Problems ist. Es gibt eine Krebs-Stamm-zelle die PSA produzieren kann oder auch nicht (wahrscheinlich tut sie es nicht). Vielleicht
stammt die PSA-produzierende Zelle von einem weniger entwickelten Vorgänger ab. Wir 
wissen, dass dies auf die normale Prostata zutrifft.




Wenn eine Krebs-Stammzelle präsent ist, könnte es eine PSA-produzierende sein oder auch nicht (meiner Meinung nach wahrscheinlich  nicht). Wir wissen, dass das Volumen der 
Erkrankung die Länge der Hormon-Ansprechdauer bestimmt und damit auch die Zeitspanne,
in der die Hormone bei einer Mehrheit der Männer keinen Einfluss auf die Erkrankung haben.
Wir wissen, dass es basale Stammzellen in der Prostata gibt. Wir wissen auch, dass es in der
Prostata Intermediate Proliferating Pool Zellen gibt, die von den basalen Stammzellen ab-
stammen. Und es gibt sekretorische luminale Zellen. Und wir haben jetzt begonnen, Charakteristika des AUPK mit bestimmten Markern zu untersuchen, als da sind K5 und K18 Zytokeratin (Zellprotein) Marker, das Stammzellen-Antigen (eigentlich eine falsche Bezeichnung), Gastrin-Releasing Peptide (GRP) Rezeptoren, Androgen-Rezeptor (AR) und PSA.(5) Der PSA ist in Wirklichkeit negativ in der Stammzelle, aber positiv in der vollentwickelten Zelle.
Beim AUPK es eine Mischung all dieser Zellen zusammen. Das Konzept ist, dass die Stamm-
zellen sich selbst erneuern UND die reiferen Zellen hervorbringen, die schliesslich PSA pro-
duzieren. Einige dieser von den Krebs-Stammzellen hervorgebrachten Tochterzellen haben die Fähigkeit zur Teilung (aber erneuern sich selbst), und es ist denkbar, dass einige dieser     Tochterzellen den AR produzieren und zur Fortpflanzung angetrieben werden (oder veranlasst werden nicht abzusterben) von Hormonen wie Testosteron, Dihydrotestosteron (DHT), Androstendion und Dehydroepiandrosteron (DHEA).                                                                       

Dies ist das Modell, mit dem ich arbeite. Wir haben eine kleine Abbildung (Abb.4) veröffent-
licht, die dieses Konzept mit dem Text eines kurzen, im letzten Jahr erschienen Leitartikels in
Einklang bringt.

Wie sollen wir AUPK behandeln?

Hier das Menu von dem ich auswähle:

1.  ANTIANDROGEN - ENTZUG (und andere Entzugsarten). Zu den Antiandrogenen 
     gehören:  Flutamid (Eulexin ), Bicalutamid (Casodex ), Nilutamid (Nilandron) 

2.     ANTIANDROGEN  BEHANDLUNG

3.     ADRENAL  SUPPRESSOREN wie Ketoconazole

4.     CORTICOSTEROIDE wie Decadron   (Dexamethason), Prednison und Hydrokortison

5.     ÖSTROGENE  wie  DES

6.  THALIDOMID

7.  EXTERNE STRAHLENTHERAPIE

8. INTRAVENÖS  KNOCHENSUCHENDE  RADIOPHARMAKA 
    (Samarium-153 oder Quadramet     Strontium-89 oder Metastron )

9. BIOPHOSPHONATE (nur Zoledronsäure oder Zometa  ist von der FDA bei Prostatakrebs zugelassen)

10.     CHEMOTHERAPIE (z.B. Docetaxel oder Taxotere  und Mitoxantrone oder Novantrone )

11.     EXPERIMENTELLE  THERAPIEN

Entzugsreaktionen bei AUPK   
Entzugstherapien sind interessant. Wir geben einem Patienten Medikamente, um ihm zu hel-fen, diese drehen sich in einigen Fällen um und wenden sich gegen den Patienten. Wenn wir dann das Medikament absetzen, geht es einigen Patienten wieder besser. Tatsächlich hat die Entzugstherapie schon lange eine Vorreiter-Rolle beim Brustkrebs gespielt. Es ist seit Jahren bekannt, dass Östrogene bei Brustkrebs verabreicht werden um eine Remission herbeizufüh-
ren, die dann bei einer Progression entzogen werden können um wiederum eine Remission zu erreichen. Ich stelle die Hypothese auf, dass der Androgen-Rezeptor, an den alle diese Anti-
androgene anbinden, nach einiger Zeit mutiert. Nicht mutiert, erkennt dieser Rezeptor ein Mittel wie Flutamid als Antagonist (eine Droge, welche die männlichen Hormone blockiert), aber eine entsprechend positionierte Mutation veranlasst den Patienten eine Reaktion zu zei-
gen, wenn dieses Mittel entzogen wird. In diesem Fall löst sich der Patient von einem norma-
len Rezeptor-Stadium und tritt in ein Mutant-Rezeptor-Stadium ein. Das ist eine Hypothese und nicht unbedingt eine Tatsache.

Ich hatte Erfolg bei einigen Patienten mit was ich denke wie ein mutierter Rezeptor nenne.
Einige Mutanten reagieren auf Hormone auf eine aussergewöhnlich sensitive Art und Weise
und durch unterschiedsloses Verhalten. Etwas wie DHEA, was normalerweise ein sehr 
schwaches Androgen ist, kann deshalb von einem Mutanten für ein sehr starkes Androgen
gehalten werden. DHEA wird zu etwas wie DHT (das potenteste natürliche Androgen) statt     
zu etwas Schwachem. Diese Phänomen ist ausserordentlich erfolgreich im Labor demonstriert worden, aber weniger erfolgreich in klinischen Versuchen wegen der Schwierigkeit geeignete           
Experimente zu entwickeln. Dennoch ist Antiandrogen-Entzug etwas, das wir nicht aus den Augen lassen sollten, denn wenn bei einem Patienten eine Progression beginnt, sollten wir das Antiandrogen absetzen und herausfinden, ob eine Entzugstherapie erfolgversprechend ist.

Megace  wird manchmal Patienten mit Hitzewallungen verabreicht, in anderen Fällen um bei Patienten den Appetit anzuregen. Aber bei PK-Patienten können sich Megace und der Androgen-Rezeptor gegenseitig beeinflussen - besonders die Mutanten - und übermässiges
Tumorwachstum verursachen. Man kann wirklich gute Ergebnisse erzielen, wenn man 
Megace absetzt. Ich verschreibe Megace bei PK Patienten nicht (auch nicht bei Hitzewallun-
gen) da ich nicht weiss, wer Mutanten hat und wer nicht. Aber ich weiss, beim Absetzen von
Magace erzielt man gute Erfolge. DES (Diethylstilbestrol) wird mit Entzugserfolgen in Ver-
bindung gebracht, wie auch Retinoide und selbst antiangionesische Mittel wie TNP470.


Abb. 5 fasst die Ergebnisse einer kooperativen Gruppenstudie (SWOG 9426) zusammen.
Wie man ersehen kann, umfasste die Gruppe viele Patienten die Flutamid bekamen, und die >50%  PSA-Rückgangsrate bei Flutamid-Entzug betrug beträchtliche 26.6%. Allerdings waren es bei Bicalutamid nur 7,4%. Ungefähr 80 Casodex Patienten erhielten eine Entzugstherapie, aber nur 6 Patienten hatten einen >50% Rückgang. Auf der anderen Seite hatten nur drei der acht Nilutamid Patienten einen >50% PSA-Rückgang, aber das sind substantielle 37,5%. Die Ergebnisse sind abwei-    chend, aber unter dem Strich können Patienten einen PSA-Rückgang verzeichnen, nachdem sie einen PSA-Anstieg hatten und mit Antiandrogenen wie Bicalutamid, Flutamid und Nilutamid behandelt worden waren.

Fig. 1 zeigt die progressionsfreie Periode der SWOG 9426 Studie (6). Die meisten Patienten zeigten einen schnellen Anstieg nachdem die Antiandro-
gene abgesetzt worden waren, aber einige Patienten
erst nach zwei, drei oder sogar vier Jahren mit nichts ausser Flutamid- oder Bicalutamid-Entzug. Also haben wir gelernt nicht zu schnell zu handeln. Es ist wichtig herauszufinden was passiert wenn Antiandrogene abgesetzt werden, da einige Patienten für eine signifikante Zeitspanne progressionsfrei bleiben.

Firure 1. Antiandrogen - Entzug: Ergebnisse progressionsfreien Überlebens von SWOG 9426 


Als wir unsere Multi-Varianten-Studie machten, fanden wir, dass Bicalutamid bei den Ent-
zug-Ansprechraten weniger erfolgversprechend war als die anderen Antiandrogene. Aber es war auch interessant zu sehen, dass je länger ein Patient mit Antiandrogenen behandelt worden war, desto wahrscheinlicher es war, dass er auf Entzug reagierte. Mit anderen Wor-
ten, wenn ein Patient nur ein, zwei, drei oder vier Monate Antiandrogene einnahm, war die Wahscheinlichkeit eines Entzugserfolges sehr gering. Wenn ein Patient jedoch Antiandrogene
länger als 32 Monate eingenommen hatte, war die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Erfolges ziemlich
gross. Diese Ergebnisse erwiesen sich als aussagekräftig in der Multi-Varianten-Studie (in der
wir alle anderen Faktoren in Betracht zogen).

Wir haben paradoxerweise gelernt, dass wir diese Antiandrogene anwenden können und 
Reaktionen erzielen, selbst wenn das erste versagt. Da wir es bei vielen Patienten mit einer
relativ langsam fortschreitenden Erkrankung zu tun haben. ist es sicherlich lohnend, verschie-
dene Antiandrogene an ausgewählten Patienten auszuprobieren. Letzen Endes ist die Toxizität
dieser Mittel gering und sie wirken bei einigen Patienten. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass diese Vorgehensweise am wahrscheinlichsten bei Patienten ohne Nachweis von Metastasen wirkt.
Folglich, wenn ein Patient nur einen PSA-Anstieg hat und  dieser im Laufe einer Hormonthe-
rapie stattfindet, dürfte ein Wechsel der Antiandrogene ein Ansprechen hervorrufen. Die Dauer eines solchen Ansprechens ist hoch variabel.

Ketoconazol ist ein interessantes Mittel, ein Medikament, dass eigentlich zur Behandlung
von Pilzinfektionen zugelassen worden war, aber eine der Nebenwirkungen erwies sich als testosteronsenkend. Es ist auch nicht bewiesen, ob diese testosteronsenkende Eigenschaft die Wirksamkeit bei AUPK erklärt, dennoch wissen wir, dass wir den Testosteronspiegel von X bis X-1 oder X-2 mit Ketoconazol senken können. Und viele Patienten zeigen eine Reaktion, die bei einigen sehr befriedigend sein kann.  

Nach Hormonentzug nennen wir diese AUPK-Zellen resistent, aber in Wirklichkeit reagie-ren sie nur empfindlicher auf Testosteron. Nur mit einfacher Senkung des Testosteronspiegels 
können wir manchmal eine Reaktion erzielen, obwohl sie nicht für immer anhält. Eric Small

legte eine Phase II Studie (7) auf, die 1997 veröffentlicht wurde. Abb. 6 fasst zusammen was
mit Dr. Smalls Patienten passierte. Die Toxizität war angemessen. Die Ketoconazol-Dosis
betrug 1.200 mg per Tag (400 mg 3x tägl.) plus Hydrocortison. Eine substantielle Anzahl von
Patienten sprach darauf an und manchmal für eine längere Zeit. Ich behandle einen Patienten
mit fortgeschrittenem PK, der seit drei Jahren auf Ketoconazol anspricht. Es lohnt sich also,
Ketoconazol in Betracht zu ziehen.

Glucocorticoide umfassen nicht nur die cortisolartigen Steroide, die in der Nebenniere pro-duziert werden, sondern auch Hydrocortison, Prednison und Dexamethason (Decradon  ).
Zusätzlich zu dieser antiangionesischen Aktivität, unterdrücken Glucocorticoide das Adre-
nocorticotrope Hormon (ACTH) der Hypophyse, was zu einer Unterdrückung der adrenalen Androgene wie DHEA und Androstendion führt. Eine der interessanten Eigenschaften dieser mehrfach potentiellen Mechanismen ist, dass Glucocortcoide Krebszellen nicht direkt abtöten, selbst wenn sie  mit der Krebszelle in Kontakt kommen. Ich denke, ihr Wert besteht entweder in einem antiangiogenesischen Effekt oder einem indirekten hormonalen Unterdrückungseffekt auf adrenale Androgene.

Glucocorticoide werden in Verbindung mit Ketoconazol oder mit Taxanen wie Taxotere oder Mitoxantron angewandt. Es ist wichtig nicht zu vergessen, dass Glucocorticoide an und für sich aktive Wirkstoffe sind. Ich habe viele Patienten erlebt, die magische Veränderungen in ihrem PSA etwas zuschreiben, was sie in einem Reformhaus [health food store] gekauft haben. Tatsächlich haben sie aber Prednison oder Dexamethason (Decadron ) nebenbei eingenommen. Einer meiner Patienten mit einer starken Allergie z.B. hat einen ziemlich langsamen ansteigenden PSA. Immer wenn er Medrol  gegen seine Allergie einnimmt, sinkt sein PSA. Ursprünglich versuchte er die PSA-Veränderung etwas anderem zuzuschreiben. Als ich aber seine Krankenakte durchging wurde es zweifelsfrei klar, dass Medrol für diese Veränderung verantwortlich war. Ein anderes Beispiel ist ein Patient, der an dem Horton Syndrom litt, einer Krankheit der Blutgefässe. Er nahm nur Prednison ein, und sein PSA ging runter. Wir müssen also diese Faktoren sorgfältig beachten, sie sind manchmal wirkungsvoller als man denkt. 

Dexamethason Monotherapie kann wirksam sein. In einer 2003 veröffentlichen japanischen
Phase II Studie (8) verabreichten Morioko et al. 1,5mg Dexamethason pro Tag. Das ist keine
besonders hohe Dosis, aber 59% der Patienten hatten einen PSA Rückgang von mehr als 50%.
Saika et al. machten eine Studie (9) mit den gleichen Parametern, verzeichneten aber nur einen                       
>50% PSA-Rückgang von 28%. Immerhin, unter dem Strich hat eine substantielle Anzahl von Patienten von dieser Therapie profitiert. Als ich eine (veröffentlichte) Prednison Studie  mit einer täglichen Dosis von 20mg Prednison machte (10), hatte ein Drittel der Patienten einen
PSA-Rückgang von > 50%. Dies sind aktive Mittel, werden aber oft anderen Mitteln beige-
mischt und zur Behandlung aller möglichen Krankheiten, von  Allergien bis Horton Syndrom,
Rheumatoide Arthritis, verschiedenen Wirbelsäulenerkrankungen, Entzündungen usw. ange-
wandt. Glucocorticoide können eine Bereicherung sein, haben aber Nebenwirkungen und Folgen, die berücksichtigt werden müssen.


DES ist ein prototypische Östrogen, es gibt aber auch andere Östrogene. Abb.7 fasst die Ergebnisse einer Institut übergreifenden Studie mit DES und PC-SPES, geleitet von William Oh von Dana-Faber
mit einer Gruppe AUPK Patienten, zusammen. Im DES Zweig der Studie lag die über 50% Rückgangs-rate  bei 24% (etwas niedriger als ich erwartet hatte). Die mediane Ansprechdauer lag bei 3,8 Monaten und die mediane Zeitspanne bis zur Progression bei 2,9 Monaten. DES kann durch Rückkopplung an die Hypophyse den Testosteronspiegel senken. Offensichtlich sind Östrogene selbst beim AUPK von Nutzen und einigen Patienten tun sie richtig gut.


5-alpha ReduktaseHemmer wie Finasterid (Proscar) und Dutasterid (Avodart) können
ebenfalls angewandt werden. Eine experimentelle 5-alpha Reduktase Hemmer-Studie mit

AUPK-Patienten ist in Abb.8 zusammengefasst (11). Die Teilnehmer waren hauptsächlich hormonabhängige Männer, aber auch einige AUPK-Männer. Wir waren überrascht zu sehen, dass vier von 15 Männern (27%) einen PSA-Rückgang von >50%  hatten Wir dachten, wir würden mehr Aktivität in der hormonsensitiven Erkrankung finden, statt dessen fanden wir mehr Aktivität bei Patienten die schon kastriert waren. Einer dieser Patienten sprach ungefähr vier Jahre an. Wie können diese Ergebnisse gedeutet werden ? Es gibt ein paar Hypothesen.  Man mag meinen, dass es auf den Rückgang des Dihydrotestostorons -den diese Mittel bewirken- zurückzuführen ist, aber ein beträchtlicher Anstieg des Östrogenspiegels im Blut wurde ebenfalls festgestellt. Testosteron muss auf die eine oder andere Art aufgespalten werden. Normalerweise wird es durch die 5-alpha Reduktase aufgespalten, die DHT macht. Wenn dieser Weg aber blockiert ist, kann das Testosteron über Östrogene abgebaut werden. Folglich steigt der Östrogenspiegel, wenn man diese Mittel anwendet. Hierüber ist noch nie berichtet worden und es mag die Effekte erklären, die wir gesehen haben, wir sind uns allerdings nicht sicher. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, warum Östrogene auch bei AUPK funktionieren. Ich weiss nur, dass es eine empirische Tatsache ist, aber ich verstehe auch nicht immer alles. Es macht mich doch recht demütig.



Thalidomid ist ein anderes Mittel, das noch nicht gut verstanden ist. Abb. 9 fasst eine Studie von Doug Figg vom National Cancer Institute (12) zusammen. Thalidomid ist ein bisschen wirksam, aber nicht mehr. PSA-Rückgänge von mehr als 50% waren bei ca. 18% der Patienten zu verzeichnen, die 200 mg pro Tag be-
kamen. Das Mittel übt antiangiogenesi-sche Wirkungen aus, nachdem es sich in verschiedene Stoffwechselprodukte umwandelt hat. Es gibt Studien, die zeigen , dass von Thalidomid selbst keine Wirkung ausgeht, sondern dass die Wirkung vom Stoffwechselprodukt ausgeht. Diese antiandrogenen Mittel, zu denen Thalidomid gehören mag, bringen keinen grösseren PSA-Rückgang. Stattdessen dürften sie lediglich Stabilität ver-leihen, um die Progression zu verhindern. Ausserdem hat dieses Medikament definitiv
Nebenwirkungen wie Verstopfung, Fatigue, Prickeln, Taubheit und periphere Neurotoxi-
zität. Interessant ist allerding die Tatsache, dass, als in einer ziemlich grossen Studie, Thalidomid mit Taxotere kombiniert wurde, eine längere Überlebensdauer erreicht wurde.
Allerdings deckte diese Studie eine unerwartete Nebenwirkung auf, nämlich Thrombose.
Wenn Thalidomid mit einem anderen Mittel, besonders einem chemotherapeutischen kombi-
niert wird, besteht ein viel höheres Risiko von Nebenwirkungen wie Lungenembolie und tiefer Venen-Thrombose. In der Figg Studie gab es anfänglich viele Blutgerinnsel und den Teilnehmern musste Heparin injiziert werden.

Zusammenfassend ist was wir über diese Mittel gelernt haben nicht notwendigerweise der PSA-Rückgang der wichtig ist, es mag die Zeitspanne bis zur Progression sein, und vielleicht
hat die Art der angewandten Mittel  andere Endpunkte als es andere Mittel haben. Nicht alle
Mittel töten Zellen direkt ab. Einige stören das Wachstum der Blutgefässe und in diesem Fall ist der PSA-Rückgang nicht wichtig, sondern die Zeitspanne, die bis zur Progression verlän-gert wird.

Externe Bestrahlung
Obwohl Hemibody (Halbkörper) oder Breitfeld-Bestrahlung international weit verbreitet ist,
verwenden wir diese Methoden in den USA weit weniger. Statt dessen verwenden wir lokal
begrenzte Bestrahlung, die auf eine bestimmte Stelle konzentriert ist. Oft sind es ossäre Lesio-
nen, die schmerzhaft sind. Allerdings enthüllte eine randomisierte Studie mit Strontium einige interessante Fakten. Patienten, die einmal externe Bestrahlung bekommen, müssen mit 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit damit rechnen, sich auch in der Zukunft einer Knochenbestrahlung unterziehen zu müssen. Mit anderen Worten, Knochenmetastasen stellen eine systemische Krankheit dar, die mit einer fokalen Therapie behandelt wird und irgendwann weitere Bestrahlung notwendig macht. In Fig. 2 repräsentiert die gepunktete Kurve  Bestrahlung allein, während die durchgehende Kurve Strontium Behandlung darstellt. Fig 1 stammt von der Strontium Studie (13),  welche die FDA veranlasste, Strontium zuzulassen, weil es die Notwendigkeit späterer Bestrahlung reduzierte. Ein Problem bei Strontium 89  besteht allerdings darin, wie eine neuere europäische Studie herausfand, dass mit Strontium 89 behandelte Patienten nicht so lange lebten, wie Patienten die mit Bestrahlung behandelt wurden.

Figure 2. Zeit zur weiteren Radiotherapie

                            Radioisotopische Therapie metastasierter Erkrankung

Prostatakrebs ist eine Erkrankung mit einem einzigartigem Muster von Metastasen. Das ist
generell seit dem späten 19. Jahrhundert bekannt und anerkannt, als ein Dr. Paget, der viel
mit Knochen arbeitete, eine Hypothese, die seed and soil (Saat und Boden) Hypothese
genannt, formulierte. Die Saat war die Krebszelle, und der Boden war wo sie sich niederliess.
PK Metastasen sind auf eine einmalige Weise verteilt. In all meinen Jahren als Arzt habe ich
noch nie eine Herzmetastase gesehen. Wenn ich Lungenmetastasen suche, finde ich nur sehr wenige. Wenn ich allerdings nach Knochenmetastasen suche, sind sie sehr, sehr häufig. PK ist
eine Erkrankung, die auf die Knochen einwirkt und bemerkenswert osteoblastisch ist. Es gibt
einen Zusammenhang zwischen Knochen und PK, der nicht vollkommen verstanden wird, der
aber fundamental und sehr wichtig ist, wie ich denke.

Experimente die an der Stanford Universität gemacht wurden, als sie zum ersten mal Radio-
therapie bei Knochenmetastasen anwandten, zeigten, dass wenn sich Metastasen bildeten, diese niemals an Stellen auftraten, die vorher bestrahlt worden waren. Das deutete darauf hin, dass Strahlung die Fähigkeit besitzt, den Boden zu verändern auf dem die Saat landet. Es gibt verschiedene von der FDA zugelassene Radiopharmaka und die folgenden sind  gelegentlich
 angewandt worden.

-Phosphorus-32
- Strontium-89 
- Samarium-153 EDTMP 
- Rhenium-186   
- Tin 117
- Radium-223

Ich habe Radioisotope in einem Insights Artikel  (Vol. 8, Nr. 2,  May, 2005)  behandelt, deshalb werde ich hierüber nicht ins Detail gehen. Es genügt zu sagen, das dies interessan-
te Mittel sind, die eine breitere Anwendung und  mehr klinische Studien verdienten. Ihr Ein-
satz in Kombination mit Chemotherape ist von besonderem Interesse. Samarium-153 EDTMP
(Quadramet) ist das Mittel, von dem ich meine, dass es das beste Verhältnis von Effekti-
vität zu Nebenwirkungen hat (15). Es ist eine vorzügliche zielgerichtete Therapie.

Biophosphonate
Biophosphonate haben zwei potentielle Einsatzmöglichkeiten beim PK. Eine ist Osteoporose
zu verhindern oder zu behandeln, die andere ist skelettbezogenen Ereignissen wie patholo-   gischen Frakturen vorzubeugen. Zoledronsäure (Zometa) ist das einzige von der FDA bei AUPK zugelassene Mittel. In einer prospektiven randomisierten Studie mit verschie-
denen Endpunkten, skelettbezogene Ereignisse (skeletal related events, SRE) genannt,
gab es einen Fortschritt, aber nicht so dramatisch, wie wir es uns gewünscht hätten. Weitere
Fortschritte müssen wir noch machen. Die Studie gliederte die Ergebnisse unter den Bedingungen von SRE. Knochenbestrahlung wurde von 33 in der Placebo Gruppe zu 26 in der Zometa Gruppe reduziert. Frakturen wurden von 25 zu 17  verringert, obwohl bemerkt werden muss, dass nicht alles pathologische, durch Krebs hervorgerufene, Frakturen waren. Einige könnten osteoporosischen Ursprungs gewesen sein. Andere Rückgänge waren Knochenmarkkompressionen von 8 zu 4 und Knochenoperationen von 4 zu 2. 
Zoledronsäure und andere Biophosphonate sind nicht schmerzstillend , vielmehr reduzieren
sie die Anstiegsrate, mit der Schmerzen zunehmen. Und Biophosphonate haben  möglicher-
weise ernst zunehmende Nebenwirkungen wie Knochennekrose im Kiefer. Jeder Patient, der
mit Zoledronsäure behandelt wird, muss wirklich sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn er Zähne gezogen
oder eine umfangreiche Zahnbehandlung bekommt. Ausserdem muss die Dosis bei Nieren-
problemen angepasst werden.

Chemotherapie
Ich werde hier die Chemotherapie nicht ausführlich behandeln, möchte aber erwähnen, dass
die FDA im Mai 2004 Docetaxel (Taxotere) zugelassen hat, als Ergebnis einer Studie mit
der Bezeichnung TAX 327 Studie. Die FDA genehmigte Behandlung mit Docetaxel sieht eine
Gabe von 75mg/m2 alle drei Wochen mit 5 mg Prednison (2x tägl, morgens und abends) vor.
Wenn man sich Überlebenskurven von AUPK-Patienten ansieht, und dann den Vergleich mit
Mitoxantron - der bisherigen Standard Chemotherapie - zieht, ist die statistische Verbesse- rung von Docetaxel zwar bedeutend, aber nicht gerade sehr gross. Ich wende Docetaxel  bei
meinen Patienten mit AUPK als Standardtherapie an, wenn sie in die Chemotherapie überge-
hen. Es ist allerdings nicht das grösste aller Medikamente.

Behandlung bei Misserfolg der Chemotherapie
Was kann getan werden, wenn die Chemotherapie nicht wirkt ? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich all die
richtigen Antworten habe, aber ich habe ein paar Ideen. Ich bin  Co-Leiter einer Studie, die
jetzt über 500 Teilnehmer zählt. Es ist eine multicenter, multinationale, doppelblinde, ran-
domisierte Phase III Studie eines platinartigen Präparates, das Satraplatin heisst. Ich glaube,
dass nach der Wirkungslosikeit von Docetaxel vieles für Satraplatin spricht. Wir untersuchen
und konzentrieren uns auf dieses Gebiet und versuchen herauszufinden, wie dieses Präparat am besten angewandt wird.

Experimentelle Therapien
Die Impfstoffe werden langsam interessant. Wir wissen, dass der Nutzen nicht sehr gross sein
wird, aber wir sehen uns eine kleine Studie von Dendreon (Pharmafirma) sorgfältig an. Die Gesamtüberlebenszeit beträgt 25,9 Monate vs. 22, es ist also ein Vorteil von 3.9 Monaten. Es
ist jetzt noch kein grosser Gewinn, immerhin ist es eine vielversprechende Studie. Es ist ein Durchbruch, wenn auch nur ein kleiner.

Es gibt eine Vielfalt neuer Mittel, die wir auf diesem Gebiet beobachten. Unter ihnen die folgenden:

Vakzine und Immunstimulantien:
-Provenge , GVAX, GM-CFS

Kleinmolekulare Wachstumfaktor Antagonisten
-Endothelin Antagonisten (Abtrasentan)

Monoclonale Antikörper
-Anti-CTLA4

Angiogenesische Hemmer
-Tahlidomid Derivate
-Bevacizumab und andere Anti-VEGFs

Chemotherapeutika
-Epothilones
-Satraplatin

Dieses ist keine ausführliche Liste. Sehr herausfordernde, sehr interessante Studien stehen
uns demnächst bevor und wir würden es begrüssen, wenn sie schneller in den Krankheits-
verlauf eingreifen könnten. Saubere Entwürfe für geeignete klinische Studien sind entscheidend, sehr entscheidend. Wie man weiss, können Patienten lange überleben, wenn sie ohne Progression keine Metastasen haben. Es ist von vielen Umständen abhängig, wie PSA-An stiegsrate, Nadir-PSA usw.. Der ganze Bereich entwickelt sich sehr schnell. Es ist ein spannendes Feld mit aufregenden Möglichkeiten.

Zusammenfassung
AUPK ist eine Krankheit mit einer Anzahl von Optionen. Wir fangen normalerweise mit ein-
fachen, relativ nicht-toxischen Alternativen beim asymptomatischen Patienten an, dann, wenn sich  die Symptome verschlechtern, werden komlexere und potentiell giftigere Mittel ange - wand. Sekundäre Hormon-Therapien wie Antiandrogene, Ketozonazol und Östrogene    sind oft eine gute Wahl. Docetaxel hat eine verlängerte Überlebensdauer in grossen klini-
scgen Studien gezeigt und ist heute die beste vorhandene Chemotherapie. Radiopharmaka wie Samarium-153 werden wahrscheinlich zuwenig genutzt. Externe Bestrahlung ist die Haupt-
säule bei schmerzhaften Knochenmetastasen. Zoledronsäure ist das einzige von der FDA bei AUPK zugelassene Bisphosphonat. Eine Vielfalt experimenteller Therapien sind auf dem  Wege und klinische Studien sollten von Patienten sowie von Klinikärzten nachgefragt 
werden.

References

1. Stewart AJ et al: The clinical significance of a PSA nadir > 0.2 to patients with a rising post-operative or post-radiation PSA treated with androgen deprivation. Abstract 4547, ASCO Annual Meeting, 2005.

2. Newling DW et al: Orchiectomy versus goserelin and flutamide in the treatment of newly diagnosed metastatic prostate cancer. Analysis of the criteria of evaluation used in the European Organization for Research and Treatment of Cancer--Genitourinary Group Study 30853. Cancer 72(12 Suppl):3793-8, Dec. 1993.

3. Oefelein MG et al: Survival of patients with hormone refractory prostate cancer in the prostate specific antigen era. J Urol 171(4):1525-8, Apr 2004.

4. Bianco FJ et al: Prognosis after androgen deprivation therapy in men with a rising PSA after prostatectomy. Abstract 4552, ASCO Annual Meeting, 2005.

5. Sartor O, Koocheckpour S: Stem cells and prostate cancer. Clin Prostate Cancer 3(1):11-2, Jun 2004.

6. Sartor O et al: Anti-androgen withdrawal in prostate cancer: results from SWOG 9426. Abstract 785, ASCO Annual Meeting, 2002.

7. Small E et al. Ketoconazole retains activity in advanced prostate cancer patients with progression despite flutamide withdrawal. J Urol 157(4):1204-1207, Apr 1997.

8. Morioka M et al. Prostate-Specific Antigen Levels and Prognosis in Patients with Hormone-Refractory Prostate Cancer Treated with Low-Dose Dexamethasone. Urol Int 68(1):10-15, 2002.

9. Saika T et al. Treatment of androgen-independent prostate cancer with dexamethasone: a prospective study in stage D2 patients. Int J Urol 8(6):290-4, Jun 2001.

10. Sartor O et al: Effect of prednisone on prostate-specific antigen in patients with hormone-refractory prostate cancer. Urology 52(2):252-6, Aug 1998. 

11. Eisenberger M et al. Phase I and clinical pharmacology of a type I and II, 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor (LY320236) in prostate cancer: elevation of estradiol as possible mechanism of action. Urology 63(1):114-9, Jan 2004.

12. Figg WD et al. A randomized phase II trial of thalidomide, an angiogenesis inhibitor, in patients with androgen-independent prostate cancer. Clin Cancer Res 7(7):1888-93, Jul 2001.

13. Porter AT et al. Results of a randomized phase-III trial to evaluate the efficacy of strontium-89 adjuvant to local field external beam irradiation in the management of endocrine resistant metastatic prostate cancer. Int J Radiat Oncol Biol Phys 2;25(5):805-13, Apr 1993.

14. Tannock IF et al: Docetaxel plus prednisone or mitoxantrone plus prednisone for advanced prostate cancer. N Engl J Med 351(15):1502-12, Oct 2004.

15. Sartor O, Reid RH, Hoskin PJ, et al: Samarium-153-Lexidronam complex for treatment of painful bone metastases in hormone-refractory prostate cancer. Urology 63(5):940-5, May 2004.

----------


## RalfDm

> wir sollten das übersetzen ja,  ich bin auch bereit, einen Teil zu  übernehmen.


Hallo Rudolf,

Nimm di nix vör, dann geit di nix fehl! Ich habe _ein Mal_ eine zweistündige Video-Aufzeichnung übersetzt ("Treating and Defeating all Stages of Prostate Cancer", KISP-"Texte" Nr. 44). Mein Bedarf ist gedeckt, ich habe damals neun Monate daran gesessen (allerdings die ~180 zu übersetzenden Folien mitgerechnet). Dr. Leibowitz sprach schon schnell, aber die Ärzte in dem PCRI-Video (Sator, Tucker et al.) sprechen *sehr* schnell. Ich lasse mir vom PCRI die vollständige Aufzeichnung auf zwei DVDs kommen, und dann schauen wir mal, welchen Honig wir daraus saugen können. Das PCRI hat offensichtlich nichts dagegen, wenn man die DVDs kopiert und weiterverbreitet, im Gegenteil. 
Es liegt übrigens die neueste Ausgabe der _Insights_ (August) auf der PCRI-Website.

Ralf

----------


## RuStra

> Ich lasse mir vom PCRI die vollständige Aufzeichnung auf zwei DVDs kommen, und dann schauen wir mal, welchen Honig wir daraus saugen können. Das PCRI hat offensichtlich nichts dagegen, wenn man die DVDs kopiert und weiterverbreitet, im Gegenteil. 
> Es liegt übrigens die neueste Ausgabe der _Insights_ (August) auf der PCRI-Website.
> 
> Ralf


dann werden wir uns das speech for speech (oder wie sagt man) von der DVD runterholen - wir haben ohnehin unser SHG-diskussions-angebot erweitert, immer erstmal einen Neuen-Block - der dauert schon 2 Stunden, dann pause, dann thematisch arbeiten ....

grüsse,
Rudolf

ps.: Seufzer am Schluss:  Hallo Dr.Eichhorn, hallo Dr.FS  -   dieser auf hohem Niveau ausgetragene Disput über Chemo -  könnten Sie da nicht dafür sorgen, dass da in diese oder jene Gegend, sagen wir nach Flensburg, s. die Hilferufe von  ebachstelze, ein bischen davon rüberdiffundiert ... ?

----------


## Holger

Lieber Herr Stratmann, lieber Herr Damm !
Vielen Dank für Ihre Bereitschaft so aktiv an der Verbreitung neuer Konzepte in der PC - Therapie mitzuarbeiten. Ich weiß wie mühsam es ist englische Fachartikel auf Deutsch zu übersetzten. Auch ich habe damals 3 Monate gebraucht um das Protokoll von Dr. Strum zu bearbeiten ( auf dieser homepage unter Medizinisches/Aufsätze und Studien/Die Life Extension Stiftung ) ).
Könnte man das Video nicht  synchronisieren ?? Ob das allerdings einfacher ist .......

Im Rahmen der BPS Radtour soll  eine Botschaft zum Urologenkongress nach Hamburg transportiert werden. Der genaue Wortlaut wird hier im Forum sicher noch veröffentlicht werden. Bei der Auftaktveranstaltung in Bad Reichenhall habe ich die Ehre einen Vortrag halten zu dürfen. Titel.: "Erkennung und Behandlung von Prostatakrebs: Klassische Schulmedizin und neue Konzepte."

Ich werde versuchen das Thema an 2 Beispielen zu erläutern:

Bildgebende Verfahren: CT und Knochenscintigramm sind im Rahmen der Primärdiagnostik überflüssig, irreführend, Geldverschwendung. Stattdessen sollten risikoadaptiert neue bildgebende Verfahren wie erMRI, Cholin - PET oder USPIO eingesetzt werden.Beim androgen-unabhängigen Prostatakarzinom wird zu lange gewartet bis eine Umstellung der Therapie empfohlen wird. Dazu einige Erläuterungen unten.

Wenn unter der Androgenblockade das PSA ansteigt sollte man sofort das Testosteron kontrollieren. Wenn Testosteron über 20 und LH>1 wirkt die " Spritze" nicht. Also Wechsel von z.B. Enantone auf Zoladex oder andere.
Wenn LH<1 und die adrenalen Androgene sind hoch ( DHEA-S und Androstendion ) kann man diese mit ganz wenig Cortison - 1 mg Dexamethason eine Tablette abends - unterdrücken.

Wenn allerdings Testosteron< 20 und die adrenalen Androgene  im Normbereich sind  liegt ein androgen-unabhängiges Prostatakarzinom vor und es sollte die Therapie sofort umgestellt werden ( siehe Schaubild ).
Wenn die adrenalen Androgene erniedrigt sind liegt wahrscheinlich eine Androgen Rezeptor Mutation vor. Dann könnte alleine durch Absetzen des Antiandrogens der PSA - Wert fallen. Dieses Phänomen ist zwar wissenschaftlich recht interessant - spielt in der Praxis aber keine entscheidende Rolle weil der Effekt nicht lange anhält ( vielleicht 3 Monate).

Leider spricht nicht jeder Patient auf eine niedrigdosierte Chemotherapie an. Diese Tatsache beeinflusst die statistische Auswertung von Studien erheblich.

Wenn aber ein Patient mit z,B. mit Taxotere in die Vollremission kommt kann dieser Effekt oft mit einer intermittierenden Therapie über Jahre gehalten werden; d.h. es gelingt immer häufiger aus dem fortgeschrittenen, androgenunabhängigen Prostatakrebs eine kontrollierbare, chronische Erkrankung zu machen. Und - wenn Taxotere nicht mehr greift gibt es eine Vielzahl von Alternativen !!!





Also machen wir weiter - im Sinne von Dr. Strum" Working together for a cure !"

Viele Grüße

Dr. F. E.

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Herr Dr. F.E.,

ich möchte mich hiermit einmal bei Ihnen für Ihre Beiträge im Forum bedanken. *Sie sind derjenige der mir am meisten Mut macht bei der Bekämpfung der Krankheit.*
Bitte weiter so!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## RuStra

Ich habe jetzt eine VHS-Kassette mit der Debatte der 5 Onkos und 1 Uro von Ralf bekommen (das Kopieren auf CD hat nicht geklappt), aber ausserdem die DVD beim PCRI bestellt  -  von der Kassette herunterzuverstehen, mitzuschreiben und zu übersetzen ist noch schwieriger als von einer DVD.

Die Diskussion ist hochinteressant - es lohnt sich, sie zu verstehen und, wenn wirs in einer Gemeinschaftanstrengung übersetzt bekommen würden, wäre das ein toller Beitrag. 

Es gibt in der Debatte Fragestellungen, auf die dann eingegangen wird. 
Eine mögliche Arbeitsteilung könnte darin bestehen, jedem Mitmacher eine Frage bzw. eine Anzahl Minuten aus diesem Fragekapitel zuzuordnen. 
Hier in unserer SHG ist es zum Glück so, dass durchaus einige Englisch drauf haben, sodass ich mir mehrere halbstündige Übersetzungs-Gruppen-Treffen vorstellen könnte - jedesmal einige Minuten weiter .... 
Die Zwischenergebnisse kann man sich ja hin- und herbeamen.
Es muss doch in diesem mittlerweile riesig grossen BPS-Kreis etliche Männer geben, die  -sagen wir-  5 Minuten solcher Debatte sich so lange anhören können, bis sie verstanden haben, was (auf amerikanisch) gesprochen wird. Also, Englisch-/Amerikanisch-Versteher, meldet Euch!

Ich sehe den Anspruch auch so, dass es nicht auf den letzten Feinschliff ankommt, sondern auf die Übertragung der Diskussions-Linien und der derzeitig vorhandenen Kontroversen bzw. vorgeschobenen Therapie-Meinungen, wie z.B. die Beantwortung der Frage (des Uros), ob schon mal einer Taxotere bei nicht-metastatischem PK eingesetzt hat - eine Frage, die von mehreren bejaht wurde und die dann von Dr.Myers beantwortet wurde. Oder  in dem  Abschnitt, wo die Frage nach  Lebensqualität, Ernhährung und Supplementierung beantwortet wird, die aufkommende Kontroverse zwischen dem Uro Dr.Chodak und dem Onko Dr.Myers, nicht schlecht, beinahe eine Drehbuch.

Wir haben ja mit der Mitschrift von Wolfhard vom Reichenhaller Seminar ohnehin eine wirklich gute Darstellung schon von vielen aktuellen Fragen + Antworten, sodass eine Übertragung dieser Debatte total gut passen würde.

Ich könnte zur Koordinierung die gesamte Diskussion in hübsch kleine Abschnitte unterteilen, mit einer Überschrift und Zeitangabe versehen, sodass sich jeder, der mitmachen möchte, schnell orientieren kann.
Voraussetzung wäre beim Stand der Kopiermöglichkeiten aber, dass wir auf Basis der DVDs arbeiten, entweder beim PCRI bestellen oder die DVDs kopieren und verteilen. 

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

hallo hallo,

ich habe nun die DVDs vom PCRI zugeschickt bekommen und kann sie auch auf dem Laptop kopieren - insgesamt 8 giga, auf der ersten knapp 2 stunden debatte, auf der zweiten (das ist die, die im Netz als video-stream ansehbar ist) eine gute stunde. also viel holz. aber z.B. die Fall-Besprechung auf der ersten DVD kann man ja erstmal beiseite lassen, schon 20 Minuten weniger ...

aber aber: 
wer will ne DVD? bitte mail mit adresse ...
da wir schon 3 oder 4 sind, die angefangen haben, sich damit zu beschäftigen: wenn wir noch ein paar mehr werden, würde sich z.B. folgende Rechnung anbieten:
bei 120 Minuten, aber aufgeteilt auf 10 Männer (Frauen? na klar!), ergibt sich die Frage, könnten man/frau bis Weihnachten 12 Minuten Englisch/Amerikanisch verstehen, zu Papier bringen und möglichst übersetzen?

Und da es schon so ist, dass der ein oder andere doch mehr als 12 minuten beisteuern kann, sollte sich auch keiner, der sich -sagen wir- nur 5 minuten zutraut, zurückhalten: Jede Hilfe ist willkommen !!

Mail an mich, dann kann ich koordinieren, damit nix doppelt gemacht wird.

Als Gerüst hier die Überschriften bzw. Fragen, so kann man sich das arbeitsteilig erarbeiten. 

grüsse aus hh,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Zu Beginn DVD1:

Stanley A. Brosman, MD (Urologist)
Mitchell Gross, MD, PhD (Oncologist)
Richard Lam, MD (Oncologist)
Jacek Pinski, MD, PhD (Oncologist)
Mark Scholz, MD (Oncologist)
Glenn Tisman, MD (Oncologist)


Part One
Twenty Questions


1. In your opinion does any drug, currently in a phase I oder II trial, offer a significant opportunity to control prostate cancer?
( Gibt es Ihrer Meinung nach irgendein Medikament, das sich gegenwärtig in einer Phase I-, II- oder III-Studie befindet, das eine signifikante Möglichkeit eröffnen würde, Prostatakrebs in Schach zu halten?)


8:12
2. Can you describe phase I, II, and III trials?
(Können Sie diese Phase-I-, II- und III-Studien beschreiben?)


19:10
3. What is the mechanism of Avastin?
(Wie funktioniert Avastin?)


26:29
4. When planning for treatment failures, how should a patient develop a priority list of treatment options?
(Wie sollte ein Patient, wenn er auf Therapie-Versagen sich einstellen will, eine Liste mit Behandlungs-Prioritäten aufstellen?)


32:51
5. Other than PSA, what markers do you use to monitor treatment of  metastatic HRPC?
(Welcher Marker über den PSA hinaus empfehlen Sie für die Behandlung des metastatischen Hormonrefraktären PK?)


41:36
6. Can Ketoconanzole be used in place of a LHRH-A for long-term treatment?
(Kann Ketokonanzole anstelle eines LHRH-Analogons für eine Langzeit-Behandlung eingesetzt werden?)


44:19
7. What is your opinion of using a Prostacint (with fusion) to monitor soft tissue disease?
(Wie ist Ihre Meinung zum Einsatz von Prostascint (mit (CT)Fusion) um (die  Ausdehnung des PK auf) weiches Gewebe bestimmen zu können?)


8. Dr. Leibowitz has recently suggested using supplemental Testosterone for selected patients. Do you think that, in light of several papers, including a recent paper by Lou et al. (Prostate 05/2005) suggesting that drugs which block T & DHT result in an inability to absorb Vitamin D, is this a reasonable treatment option?
(Dr. Leibowitz hat jüngst vorgeschlagen, Testosteron-Ersatz bei bestimmten Patienten vorzunehmen. Glauben Sie, dass im Lichte verschiedener Papiere, einschliesslich des kürzlich erschienenen Papiers von Lou et al. (Prostate, 05/2005), davon auszugehen ist, dass Medikamente, die  Testosteron und DHT blocken, dafür sorgen, dass Vitamin D nicht mehr absorbiert werden kann? Ist dies [gemeint ist wohl die Testosteron-Ersatztherapie] eine bedenkenswerte Behandlungs-Option?)


57:36
9. What has been your experience using Calcitriol with Taxotere?
(Wie sind Ihre Erfahrungen mit Calcitriol plus Taxotere?)


1:03:53
10. Discuss the utility of radionuclides for the treatment of bone metastasis and is there any interaction with chemotherapy?
(Wie steht es mit der Nützlichkeit von Radionukliden bei der Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen und gibt es eine Interaktion mit der Chemo?)


1:07:51
11. How do you differentiate arthritis pain from bone disease?
(Wie unterscheiden Sie Arthritis-Schmerzen von Knochen-Erkrankungen?)



1:09:32
12. If I can only enter one vaccine trial, which of the following offers the greatest potential? Prostavac, Provenge or GVAX?
(Wenn ich nur an einer einzigen Vaccine-Studie teilnehmen könnte, welche der folgenden würde das grösste Potential bieten? Prostavac, Provenge oder GVAX?


1:10:54
13. Who should consider using investigational drugs and when?
(Wer sollte an den Einsatz von Medikamenten, die sich noch in der Erprobung befinden, denken und wann sollte er das tun?)


1:15:12
14. In what combination of chemotherapy drugs have you seen the greatest response rate after Taxotere failure?
(In welcher Kombination von Chemo-Therapeutika haben Sie die grösste Response-Rate gefunden, nachdem Taxotere nicht (mehr) wirkte?)


1:21:44
15. What is your impression of using Luekine with or without Ketoconazole or Accutane?
(Was ist Ihr Eindruck vom Einsatz von Luekine [soll das etwa Leukine heissen?] mit oder ohne Ketoconanzole oder Accutane?)


1:25:47
16. Besides Zometa what agents, including those in trial, are specifically targeted to inhibit disease progression in bone?
(Neben Zometa, welche Medikamente einschliesslich der Studien-Medikamente sind besonders geeignet, den Krankheits-Progress in den Knochen aufzuhalten?)


1:33:01
Part Two
Case Study



##################################################  #######

Zu Beginn DVD 2:

Gerald W. Chodak, MD (Urologist)
Oliver Sartor, MD (Oncologist)
Charles Myers, MD (Oncologist)
Steven Tucker, MD (Oncologist)
Nicholas Vogelzang, MD (Oncologist)
Daniel Shevrin, MD (Oncologist)

Chemotherapy for Prostate Cancer

What specific biologic markers, imaging studies and other tests should be done to determine if prostate cancer is progressing?
(Welche spezifischen Marker, welche bildgegenden Verfahren und andere Tests sollten gemacht werden, um herauszufinden, ob ein Prostatkrebs dabei ist, zu wachsen?)

[überraschende erste Antwort]
Nicholas Vogelzang: Having a wise doctor!


15:57
When first-line chemotherapy fails, whats next?
(Wenn die first-line Chemo missling, was dann als nächstes?)


35:59
Bone Strengthening and Bone Targeted Treatments
(Stärkung der Knochen und Behandlungen für die Knochen)


36:04
Since advanced prostate cancer spreads primarily to the bones, what strategy or treatment do you recommend to maintain or strengthen the bones?
(Das fortgeschrittener PK vor allem in die Knochen metastasiert, welche Strategie oder Behandlung empfehlen Sie, um die Knochen zu pflegen oder zu stärken?)


42:07
There are reports of the intravenous bisphosphonate Zometa causing osteonecrosis of the jaw. How common and serious is this complication, and what can be done to prevent or treat it?
(Es gibt Berichte, dass intravenöses Bisphosphonat Zometa Osteonekrose der Kiefernknochen verursacht. Wie verbreitet und ernst ist diese Komplikation und was kann zur Vorbeugung oder Behandlung getan werden?)


46:46
Are there currently any treatments available or in development that target prostate cancer growth in the bones?
(Gibt es derzeit Behandlungen oder sind solche in Entwicklung, die das PK-Wachstum in den Knochen aufs Korn nehmen?)


49:47
Quality of Life
Supportative Care
Diet and Nutrition
49:50
At what point do you recommend cessation of treatment with intent to extend life?
(An welchem Punkt empfehlen Sie, die  Behandlung mit dem Zweck der weiteren Lebensverlängerung einzustellen?)

----------


## RuStra

Die Übersetzungs-Arbeitsteilung läuft an, wir haben heute Abend in der SHG darüber gesprochen, wie man das machen und aufteilen könnte:





> Zu Beginn DVD 2:
> 
> Gerald W. Chodak, MD (Urologist)
> Oliver Sartor, MD (Oncologist)
> Charles Myers, MD (Oncologist)
> Steven Tucker, MD (Oncologist)
> Nicholas Vogelzang, MD (Oncologist)
> Daniel Shevrin, MD (Oncologist)
> 
> ...


Hier zu Anfang fängt Jürgen an, er kann von uns am besten Englisch / Amerikanisch





> 15:57
> When first-line chemotherapy fails, whats next?
> (Wenn die first-line Chemo missling, was dann als nächstes?)
> 
> 
> 35:59
> Bone Strengthening and Bone Targeted Treatments
> (Stärkung der Knochen und Behandlungen für die Knochen)
> 
> ...


von 36:04 bis 42:07 übernimmt Harald





> 42:07
> There are reports of the intravenous bisphosphonate Zometa causing osteonecrosis of the jaw. How common and serious is this complication, and what can be done to prevent or treat it?
> (Es gibt Berichte, dass intravenöses Bisphosphonat Zometa Osteonekrose der Kiefernknochen verursacht. Wie verbreitet und ernst ist diese Komplikation und was kann zur Vorbeugung oder Behandlung getan werden?)
> 
> 
> 46:46
> Are there currently any treatments available or in development that target prostate cancer growth in the bones?
> (Gibt es derzeit Behandlungen oder sind solche in Entwicklung, die das PK-Wachstum in den Knochen aufs Korn nehmen?)


von 46:46 bis 49:47 übernimmt Klaus





> 49:47
> Quality of Life
> Supportative Care
> Diet and Nutrition
> 49:50
> At what point do you recommend cessation of treatment with intent to extend life?
> (An welchem Punkt empfehlen Sie, die  Behandlung mit dem Zweck der weiteren Lebensverlängerung einzustellen?)


diese restliche Minuten mach ich: Rudolf

nun können die restlichen Aufteilungen kommen:

von 42:07 bis 46:46 könnte vielleicht Jürgen M. machen? 

weitere übersetzenden Mitstreiter könnten von 36:04 rückwärts sich Stücke abschneiden, damit Jürgen, der vorne anfängt, nicht ne ganze halbe Stunde allein machen muss.

soweit - sobald die nächsten zurufe / aufteilungen, aber auch ergebnisse kommen, mach ich die nächste update-mail, sodass immer jeder jederzeit hier in diesen Thread schauen kann, was der Stand der Dinge ist.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hurra, noch ein Mit-Übersetzer:

von 42:07 bis 46:46 übernimmt Achim.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Rudolf und Mit - Übersetzer,
für Eure wertvolle Arbeit möchte ich Euch sehr herzlich danken. Mit meinem Anfänger - Englisch bin ich leider keine Hilfe.
Ihr übersetzt mit sehr hohem Aufwand und alle können das Ergebnis nutzen. Auf Dauer habe ich mit dieser Ungerechtigkeit Probleme, übrigens auch bei der Arbeit von Ralf, Jürg , Dr. F.E. und den anderen. Und das geht ja weiter.
Könnten wir nicht 1-2 größere "Dokumente" (DVD, CD, Aufsätze usw.) jährlich mit finanzieller Unterstützung des BPS von Hauptamtlichen übersetzen lassen? Auch für den BPS hat das direkte Vorteile - diese Leistung könnte in den Medizinischen Beirat eingebracht werden usw.
Wie sehr Ihr das? Was muß rechtlich beachtet werden? 
Gerd ´42

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Gerd

Ralf ist zur Zeit auf einer Reise. Sonst könntre er Dir erzählen, wie es bei der Übersetzung des "Primer" von Dr. Strum zuging: Der Fachübersetzer war auf dem besonderen Gebiet des Prostatakarzinoms so wenig bewandert, dass seine Übersetzung mit viel Aufwand überarbitet werden musste. Am Schluss gab es für Ralf praktisch gleich viel zu tun, wie wenn er die Übersetzung selber von Anfang an an die Hand genommen hätte.

Für Deine Anerkennung danke ich (und darf dabei sicher die anderen Übersetzer einschliessen) Dir aber herzlich; es tut gut, gelegentlich ein paar Streicheleinheiten zu bekommen.

Gruss!

Jürg

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Forum,


es wird Zeit, dass wir das, was bei der Übersetzung der Onko-Diskussion bis jetzt herausgekommen ist, zusammentragen - die beiden Beiträge von Jürgen (der Anfang, bis Minute 15) und Achim (42 bis 47) sind fertig, ich wünsche einige Aha-Erlebnisse beim Lesen.


Grüsse,
Rudolf


*Chemotherapie * 
** 
*                                 PCRI Podiumsdiskussion, Chicago, Juni 2006* 
** 
   Teilnehmer:
   Gerald W. Chodak MD  (Urologe)
   Oliver Sator MD   (Onkologe)
   Charles Snuffy Myers MD  (Onkologe)
   Steven Tucker  MD  (Onkologe)
   Nicholas Vogelzang MD  (Onkologe)
   Daniel Shevrin MD  (Onkologe)
 
*What specific biological markers, imaging studies and other tests should be done to determine*
*if prostatae cancer is progressing ?*
** 
_ Dr. Vogelzang: Having a wise doctor. Seriously, it is so variable. I look around this room and_
_everyone of you has a different face, a different physiognomy. And that is the same way cancer is. Every cancer is unique. And so, you know ,we can do certain things, we do x-ray , CT scans, but ultimately there are going to be  unique features about each cancer that we, as the oncologists have_
_to really think about. Some people come in and say:I don`t know, I don`t feel good, I´m just tired_
_and actually the x-rays are the same, the PSA is the same, and then you do a CT scan and you find out they have pelvic lymphnodes growing. You know, you just have to listen to the patient and you have to think about it and go :Could there be something going on ?_ 
_There is a paradoxical fact. We talk about PSA all the time, but PSA may not go up when the can- cer is growing. So you know, we go: What do we do? Well, we want a PSA, we do want a bone scan, but what is if you are feeling bad, and the PSA is not going up ? You should look._ 
_I have a classic example this month. One of my professors of the University of Chicago. PSA 80, bone scan positive, hormonetherapy for the last four years, PSA undetectable, he was feeling great. And now he said he started to feel bad. And everyone said: No, your bone scan is negative, your PSA is undetectable. And finally one of the wise people said: Let`s get a CT scan. And  he had liver metastases that were undetectable._
 
*Welche spezifischen biologischen Marker, bildgebende Verfahren und andere Tests sollten*
*gemacht werden, um zu bestimmen, ob der Prostatakrebs fortschreitet ?*
 
   Ein guter Arzt. Aber im Ernst, der Krebs ist so unterschiedlich. Wenn ich mich im Saal umsehe, hat jeder von Ihnen eine anderes Gesicht, eine andere Physiognomie, und das ist genau wie Ihr Krebs
   ist. Jeder Krebs ist einzigartig. Wir können bestimmte Sachen machen wie Röntgen oder CT, aber
   im Grunde sind es die einzigartigen Merkmale über die wir, die Onkologen, uns wirklich Gedanken
   machen müssen. Einige Patienten kommen zu uns und sagen, dass sie sich nicht so gut fühlen und
   immer müde sind, und die Röntgenaufnahmen sind gleich, der PSA ist unverändert, und dann macht
   man ein CT und findet Lymphknoten im Becken. Man muss den Patienten gut zuhören, dann muss
   man darüber nachdenken und sich fragen, ob da irgendwelche Aktivitäten stattfinden.
   Eine paradoxe Tatsache ist, dass wir die ganze Zeit über den PSA reden, aber es kann passieren, dass der PSA nicht steigt, während der Krebs wächst. Also fragen wir uns, was wir jetzt machen. Nun, wir wollen einen PSA, wir wollen ein Knochenszintigramm, aber was ist, wenn Sie sich schlecht fühlen und der PSA nicht steigt ? Man sollte genau nachsehen.
   Letzten Monat hatte ich ein klassisches Beispiel. Einer meiner Professoren an der University of
   Chicago, PSA 80, Knochenszintigramm positiv, dann Hormontherapie für die letzten vier Jahre,
   PSA nicht nachweisbar, er fühlte sich wunderbar. Und jetzt sagte er, dass er anfing, sich nicht wohl-
   zufühlen. Und alle sagten nein, Ihr Knochenszintigramm ist negativ, Ihr PSA ist nicht nachweisbar.
   Schliesslich sagte einer der klugen Köpfe: Lassen Sie uns ein CT machen. Und er hatte Leberme-
   tastasen bei einem nicht nachweisbaren PSA.
 
_Dr.. Tucker: I have a consecutive example. I saw a patient two weeks ago. A seventy year old Ger-_
_man comes in with a Gleason of  6 in one of twelve cores, he had a large volume gland, he had a_
_PSA of 25 and was on Avodart for BPH, and he had a bone scan that was done because his PSA_
_was high, and the bone scan was rated as degenerative, no evidence of bone metastases. But it just_
_didn`t sound right to me, his PSA of 25 at a normal examination for enlargement, it just didn`t_
_smell right. So I just said: Let`s get an MRI of your spine, because I had been fooled before on_
_these bone scans on the outside that they rate  degenerative, and in fact he had five obvious meta- static lesions to the lumbar thoracic spine._
__ 
   Ich habe ein hierzu passendes Beispiel. Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich einen Patienten, einen siebzig-
   jährigen Deutschen mit einem Gleason 6 in einer von zwölf Stanzen, mit einer stark vergrösserten
   Prostata und einem PSA von 25 unter Avodart für BPH, und er hatte ein Knochenszintigramm, das
   gemacht worden war, weil sein PSA so hoch war, und das Szintigramm war als degenerativ ohne
   Nachweis von Knochenmetastasen bewertet. Aber sein PSA von 25 bei einer normalen Untersu-
   chung für Prostatavergrösserung kam mir merkwürdig vor, es passte einfach nicht. Also sagte ich:
   Machen wir ein MRT der Wirbelsäule, denn ich bin schon einmal bei einem mitgebrachten Szin-
   tigramm, das degenerativ bewertet war, hereingefallen. Und tatsächlich hatte er fünf offensichtliche
   metastatische Läsionen an der Brust-/Lendenwirbelsäule.
 
_ Dr.Sator: You know, there are a couple of points. I want to make two points actually. No. 1 is the_
_ heterogeneity of this disease. You know, we talk about prostate cancer as a single entity. You_
_know, there are  *** ..................[unintelligible, problaby neuroendocrine cells(Anm.Übers.)]                               ,and these are that go to the liver and have rather low PSAs. We know that there are very high PSAs that are actually slow progressors, and we have the PSA doubling times that go very quickly and we act as if it is one disease. But the truth is that what Nick said ist correct, that everyone is a little different. A wise physician is the man to help sort this out. The thing that I get constantly confronted with is that the PSA is elevated and the scans are negative . Patients are very puzzled. How can that be ? Well, think about it this way, and this is what I explain. If you want to be able to see a tumor at most cross sectional imagiging technics, CTs, MRIs, whatever, that you need a centimeter worth of tumor in order to be able to find it. And a centimeter across is something about the size of my little fingernail. It`s not very big. How many cells does it take to fill up one cubic centimeter ? And the answer is one billion in one place. So if you are looking for fifty million cells or one hundred Million, on an imaging technic, you can`t find it. And let`s all of us imagine that most of the cancers that we can see go to a multiplicity of spots. We find that the PSA is there and then we image and image and image even with our most sensitive methodology and we don`t find anything. These are microscopic metastases. Is`s a well accepted concept but it`s hard for patients to understand._
 
   Wissen Sie, es gibt da ein paar Punkte. Ich möchte eigentlich zwei Punkte aufgreifen. Nr. 1 ist die
   Heterogenität dieser Krankheit. Wissen Sie, wir reden über Prostatakrebs als eine einzige Einheit.
   Es gibt ***............... [unverständlich, wahrscheinlich neuroendokrine Zellen(Anm.Übers.)] und                                      das sind jene, die sich in der Leber ansiedeln und einen ziemlich niedrigen PSA haben. Wir wissen, es gibt hohe PSAs, die eigentlich langsam steigen, wir sehen sehr schnelle PSA Verdoppelungszei-
   ten und wir handeln, als ob es eine Krankheit wäre. In Wahrheit ist das, was Nick sagt, richtig. Jeder ist ein wenig anders. Ein fähiger Arzt ist der Mann, das herauszufinden. Ich werde stetig mit der Tatsache konfrontiert, dass der PSA hoch ist, während die bildgebenden Verfahren negativ sind. Die Patienten sind verwirrt. Wie kann das sein ? Nun, denken Sie darüber folgender maßen nach, und das ist was ich jetzt erkläre. Wenn Sie in der Lage sein  wollen, einen Tumor mit schnittbild- gebenden Verfahren, CTs, MRTs, oder was auch immer zu finden, brauchen Sie einen Zentimeter Tumormasse. Und ein Zentimeter quer ist etwa so gross wie  der Nagel meines kleinen Fingers. Das ist nicht sehr gross. Wie viele Zellen benötigt man, um einen Kubikzentimeter aufzufüllen ? Und die Antwort ist eine Milliarde an einem Ort. Wenn man also fünfzig Millionen oder hundert Millio-
   nen Zellen mit bildgebender Technik sucht, kann man sie nicht finden. Und stellen Sie sich vor, dass sich die meisten Krebse, die wir finden, an einer Vielzahl von Orten niederlassen. Wir stellen fest, dass ein PSA da ist, und wir machen Aufnahme um Aufnahme mit unserer empfindlichsten Methodologie und finden nichts. Es handelt sich  hierbei um Mikrometastasen. Das ist ein aner- kanntes Konzept, aber es ist schwierig für Patienten zu verstehen.
 
_Dr. Tucker: I think, Harry, what a better phrasing of the question would be:  What are the avail-_
_able technics for measuring prostate cancer in unusual situations ? And perhaps when when we_
_would use that, we can make a list of that, that would include the obvious bone scans, cat scans, the MRIs, the potential unproven  that is why potential  for pet scans, PSA, PAP, markers of bone resorption and formation, the neural endocrine markers, ProstaScint-Scan UPM3, Harry knows_
_we´ve done in Los Angeles pure floride 18 pet CT fusions for men with rising PSA and no evidence_
_of bone metastases and we are finding 30% of men with bone metastases._
__ 
   Harry, ich glaube eine bessere Fragestellung wäre:  Was sind die verfügbaren Verfahren, um den Prostatakrebs in ungewöhnlichen Situationen zu messen ? Und wenn wir das anwenden würden,
   könnten wir eine Liste machen, welche die bekannten Knochenszintigtamme CTs, MRTs, den
   potentiellen, nicht bewiesenen  deshalb potentiell  Pet Scan, PSA, PAP, Marker für Knochenre-
   sorption und -formation, die neuroendokrinen Marker, ProstaScint-Scan, UPM3. Harry weiss, dass
   wir in Los Angeles reine Florid 18 Pet CT Fusion für Männer mit steigendem PSA und keinem
   Nachweis von Knochenmetastasen gemacht haben und heraus fanden, dass 30% der Männer Kno-
   chenmetastasen hatten.
 
_Dr. Myers : I think it is worthwhile for the audience to define the steps in metastatic spread, so you_
_understand what we are struggling with. This is a disease in many early diagnosed patients. Cancer_
_cells are everywhere, they are in the blood and in the bone marrow. Paul Lang of the University of_
_Washington nicely documented that. So we have this silent spread of the disease and those cells are_
_often silent for many years, so that if you have  radical prostratectomy and undetectable PSA for_
_fifteen years and then your PSA starts going up. And there is this latent, silent phase of the disease that we have no assay for. And we can only judge your risk based on the things like your PSA and_
_your Gleason grade, but it`s a lot more common than we used to think._
_What are these cells ? Well, Oliver and I were talking about it earlier, and he is very interested in_
_the idea about prostate cancer stem cells. And there is a lot of theoretical reason to think about this_
_and these are primitive cells that don`t make PSA, but can make rise to PSA producing. Colonies of_
_this latent disease in his opinion  and in mine, too  are probably these stem cells that are sitting_
_there but for  some reason can`t give rise to progeny. Then, of course, you have the patient who has_
_had radical prostatectomy or radiation  to his prostate strong enough to strerilize this area, and now the PSA rises. That`s a common situation. I think there is no possible hypothesis to explain this_ 
_except that the patient has metastases too small to see. So I don`t think there is any legitimate_
_question that these patients have mestastatic disease, it`s just that they are not symptomatic._ 
_So one controversy in the field is, do you take that state where you are dealing with microscopic mestastases less than a centimeter, but it can be a hundred million cells we can`t see, but it`s the_
_population, do you treat that or do you wait till the patient is symptomatic ?_
_This underlies a different philosophy, so are you in the business to palliate or in the business to_
_prolong survival ? So the oncologists whose major drive is to prolong survival are more likely to_
_treat patients with rising PSAs short of metastatic disease, whereas the palliators  the pessimists-_
_would be more likely to wait for symptoms. It is also the patient. If you are dealing with an eighty-_
_six year old with angina, hypertension, a cholesterol of 400 who is not watching his diet, you know, there is no rationale for treating him aggressively for prolonged survival, because there is an over- whelming odd he will die of heart disease before you treat. So there is this judgement issue you were talking about, Nick._
__ 
   Ich denke es ist lohnend für die Zuhörer, die Schritte der metastasischen Verbreitung zu definieren,
   damit sie verstehen, mit was für einem Kampf wir es zu tun haben, Dies ist eine Erkrankung in früh
   diagnostizierten Patienten. Krebszellen befinden sich überall, sie sind im Blut und im Knochen- mark. Paul Lang von der University of Washington hat das sehr schön dokumentiert. Also haben wir diese lautlose Verbreitung der Erkrankung, und die Zellen sind oft über viele Jahre inaktiv, so dass man selbst nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie für fünfzehn Jahre einen unnachweisbaren PSA hat, und dann fängt der PSA an zu steigen. Und es ist diese latente, stille Phase, für die wir keine Untersuchungsverfahren haben. Wir können Ihr Risiko nur auf Grund Ihres PSA und Ihres Gleason- grades beurteilen, und dieses ist weitaus alltäglicher als wir dachten.
   Was für Zellen sind das ? Nun, Oliver und ich haben uns vorhin darüber unterhalten. Er ist sehr interessiert an der Idee von Prostatakrebs Stammzellen, und es gibt viele theoretische Gründe da-
   rüber nachzudenken. Das sind primitive Zellen, die keinen PSA produzieren, aber die Erhöhung
   des PSA herbeiführen können. Die Kolonien bei dieser Erkrankung sind seiner  und auch meiner- 
   Meinung nach die Stammzellen, die vorhanden sind und sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht
   vermehren können. Und dann gibt es den Patienten, der eine radikale Prostatektomie oder Bestrah-lung seiner Prostata stark genug um dieses Areal zu sterilisieren hatte, und jetzt steigt sein PSA. Das
   ist eine alltägliche Situation. Ich denke, es gibt keine mögliche Hypothese dies zu erklären, ausser
   dass der Patient Metastasen hat, die zu klein sind um sie zu finden. Deshalb glaube ich ist es keine Frage, dass diese Patienten eine metastatische Krankheit haben, sie sind nur nicht symptomatisch.
   Eine Kontroverse bei der Behandlung ist, nimmt man das Stadium, wo man es mit Mikrometastasen von weniger als einem Zentimeter  aber das können hundert millionen Zellen sein, wir können sie nur nicht sehen, aber das ist die Population -  zu tun hat, zum Anlass um die Behandlung einzu-
   leiten, oder wartet man ab, bis der Patient symptomatisch ist ? Dies liegt einer unterschiedlichen
   Philosophe zugrunde. Ist das Hauptanliegen Schmerz zu bekämpfen oder Leben zu verlängern ? 
   Der Onkologe, dessen Hauptbeweggrund ist Überleben zu verlängern, wird wahrscheinlich Leute mit steigenden PSAs behandeln, bevor Metastasen nachgewiesen werden, während die palliativ eingestellten Onkologen  die Pessimisten  wahrscheinlich auf Symptome warten.
   Es kommt auch auf den Patienten an. Wenn man es mit einem sechsundachtzig-jährigen zu tun hat,
   mit Angina. Bluthochdruck, einem Cholesterinwert von 400, der sich nicht an seine Diät hält, dann gibt es keinen Grund, ihn aggressiv für eine Überlebensverlängerung zu behandeln, weil er grösster
   Wahrscheinlichkeit nach an einer Herzerkrankung stirbt, bevor die Behandlung beginnt.
   Das ist also die Streitfrage der Therapie, von der du gesprochen hast, Nick.
 
_ Dr. Vogelzang: It`s a good example in Canada. We all know Ian Tannic. Ian Tannic is a wonder- ful, very thoughtful scientist. He is a MD, PHD, he has published widely, he is one of the best genito urinary oncologists I know, but he is a palliative doctor. He really doesn`t believe that we can achieve a cure or elimination of cancer. So he would stand up here and intensely argue with me, and we`d have a very nice argument, and say that can you prove that you can do anything to affect the natural history of prostate cancer ? And he would say then, if you can`t prove it you should above all do no harm and therefore you should just wait for symptoms. And if you look at  his result for bladder cancer that`s exactly what happens. He waits till the very end and then gives chemotherapy, and the bladder cancer chemotherapy doesn`t work very well. It`s a self-fulfilling prophecy. So we and I want you guys to be aware you have a very aggressive and intensive treating_
_set of oncologist here. I mean, you will not find this many intensive oncologists commonly gathered_
_together. Most oncologists would go:  Well, you really want to have that chemotherapy ? That`s kind of tough stuff. So you just have to be aware......_
 
   Es gibt da ein gutes Beispiel in Kanada. Wir kennen alle Ian Tannic. Ian Tannic ist ein wunderbarer,
   sehr nachdenklicher Wissenschaftler. Er ist ein Dr. med., Dr. phil., hat viel veröffentlicht und ist einer der klügsten Genito-Urinary-Onkologen den ich kenne. Aber er ist ein palliativer Arzt. Er glaubt nicht daran, dass wir eine Heilung oder Vernichtung des Krebses erreichen können. Er würde sich also hier hinstellen und heftig mit mir streiten. Wir hätten ein sehr gutes Streitgespräch und er würde fragen:Kannst du beweisen, dass du etwas tun kannst, um die natürliche Entwicklung des Prostatakrebses zu beeinflussen ? Und dann würde er sagen:  Wenn du das nicht beweisen kannst, solltest du vor allem keinen Schaden anrichten, und deshalb solltest du auf Symptome warten.  Und wenn Sie seine Ergebnisse bei Blasenkrebs ansehen, ist das genau was passiert. Er wartet bis zuletzt, bevor er Chemotherapie einsetzt, und bei Blasenkrebs wirkt die Chemotherapie nicht beson- ders gut. Es ist eine selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung. Wir möchten Sie also darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier eine sehr aggressiv und intensiv behandelnde Gruppe von Onkologen haben. Ich meine, normalerweise finden Sie nicht so viele intensive Onkologen wir hier versammelt. Die meisten Onkologen würden sagen:  Sooo, Sie wollen also wirklich diese Chemotherapie haben ? Das ist aber ein sehr heftiges Zeug.  Sie sollten also wissen....
 
_ Dr. Shevrin: I think you are absolutely right. But there are many community oncologists who_
_maybe don`t take the time to really understand the biology of the disease. And the easiest thing ist to write a prescription and an order for Taxotere. This happens a lot without carefully reviewing_
_that man`s situation and understanding the comorbidities, you know, of giving it to an eigghty six_
_year old man with angina. I think all of us would agree it`s probably not correct. There may be some alternatives even within the chemotherapy realm. But I think it gets back to really this is the art of oncology as much as a science and knowing your patients, knowing the comorbidities, because men do have other abnormalities_
__ 
   Du hast vollkommen recht, aber es gibt viele Onkologen in den Gemeinden, die sich vielleicht nicht 
   die Zeit nehmen, die Biologie der Erkrankung wirklich zu verstehen, und es sich einfach machen und Taxotere verschreiben. Das geschieht oft ohne sorgfältig die Situation des Mannes zu überprü-
   fen und seine Komorbidität zu einzuschätzen, wenn man Taxotere einem sechsundachtzig-jährigen mit Angina gibt. Ich denke wir alle stimmen überein, dass dies nicht korrekt ist. Vielleicht gibt es
   Alternativen im Bereich der Chemotherapie. Aber ich glaube es reduziert sich darauf, dass dies so-
   wohl die Kunst der Onkologie, als auch eine Wissenschaft ist, und seine Patienten und ihre Komor-
   biditäten zu kennen, denn viele Männer haben noch andere Krankheiten. 
 
_ Dr. Tucker: A critical issue also is that you all are, as Nick said, ah or as Snuffy said, we get_
_assaulted with a new piece of publication that we haven`t seen, that you have. And if you are seeing oncologists who don`t have the knowlegde base, which puts them off, puts them at a disadvantage on this disease, and you might be forthright in your own capacity, you are challenging the estab-_
_lishment  and I applaud you for it, and you should continue it  but these doctors are going to be put off by your approach and they don`t have the knowledge base, so it becomes a vicious cycle._
_Then you want to find someone like us who actually have a clinic setup to give you more than the_ 
_seven and a half minutes to talk about intermittend therapy or the role of chemotherapy in a rising PSA. So, this is a complex social interaction._
__ 
   Ein entscheidender Punkt ist ebenfalls, wie Nick, äh oder Snuffy sagte, dass wir alle öfters mit  einer neuen Veröffentlichung konfrontiert werden, die wir nicht, die Sie aber gelesen haben. Wenn
   Sie dann Onkologen konsultieren, die keine fundierten Grundkenntnisse haben, verprellen Sie die.
   Sie befinden sich Ihnen gegenüber, was diese Krankheit betrifft, im Nachteil, und wenn Sie gerade heraus Ihren Kenntnisstand zeigen, fordern Sie das Establishment heraus. Ich zolle Ihnen
   hierfür Respekt und möchte, dass Sie so weiter machen, aber diese Ärzte werden durch Ihr Vorge-
   hen verärgert, und da sie das Grundwissen nicht haben, mündet das in einem Teufelskreis. Dann
   müssen Sie jemanden wie uns finden, mit einer klinischen Praxis, die Ihnen mehr als die sonst üb-
   lich sieben ein halb Minuten geben, um über intermittierende Therapie oder die Rolle der Chemo-
   therapie bei steigendem PSA zu sprechen. Das ist eine komplizierte soziale Interaktion.
 
_ Dr. Shevrin: In many ways what you are saying is that with the discovery of Taxotere we have a standard chemotherapy agent finally for prostate cancer that prolongs survival  and has allowed_
_many oncologists in the community to use it. And prior to that we would see many of those patients_
_and be able to put them in a more comprehensive program._ 
 
   In vielerlei Hinsicht ist was du sagst, dass wir mit der Entdeckung von Taxotere endlich ein Über-   
   leben verlängerndes chemotherapeutisches Standardmittel haben, welches vielen Onkologen in den
   Gemeinden erlaubt es einzusetzen. Davor haben wir viele dieser Patienten behandelt und waren in der Lage, sie in ein umfassenderes Programm einzubinden.
 
_Dr. Vogelzang: Let`s not underestimate what this has done for these guys. They finally know how to treat prostate cancer and are getting better at it._
__ 
   Unterschätzen wir nicht, was dies für diese Leute getan hat. Endlich wissen sie, wie man Prostata-
   krebs behandelt, und Sie werden immer besser dabei.
 
_ Dr. Shevrin: Having said that, they have become much better and they have a weapon. It`s not to say that all patients have to come to CRH centers...._
__ 
   Nachdem ich das gesagt habe, sie sind besser geworden, und sie haben eine Waffe, das soll aber nicht heissen, dass alle Patienten in CRH Zentren kommen müssen.....
 
_Dr. Tucker: I think you`ve done a very good job of bringing this back, There are more and more good community based medical oncologists who understand more than just every 21 day Taxotere. There has been a generel improvement._
 
   Gut, dass du darauf zurück kommst. Es gibt immer mehr gute, in den Gemeinden tätige Internis-
   tische Onkologen, die mehr wissen als Taxotere alle 21 Tage. Es gibt da eine allgemeine Verbes- serung.
 
_ Harry: It appears you all agree that Taxotere is the first line chemotherapy_
__ 
   Anscheinend stimmt Ihr alle überein, dass Taxotere die First-Line Chemotherapie ist.
 
_ Dr. Vogelzang:  Harry, it´s not just Taxotere. It´s a clinical trial, preferably Taxotere based. Let´s be clear on that. We don´t think Taxotere is beyond the end-all. Ok?_
_There´re four, as Steve said, great clinical trials out there. Or six. There´re the two Vitals. There is Vital I and Vital II. Vital I is Taxotere vs. vaccine. Vital II is Taxotere in both arms, vaccine in one arm. There ist the CALB trial with Taxotere with or without vaccine. There is the Swog trial with or without Atrasentan and there is the Asset trial with or without Calcitriol. So the answer number one is hopefully a Taxotere based clinical trial. Vital I allows  that is the Taxotere vs. Lyncap PC3 vaccine trial  that allows men with just rising PSA (Vital II allows men with metastases)_ 
__ 
   Harry, es ist nicht nur Taxotere. Es ist eine klinische Studie, am besten basierend auf Taxotere. Damit das ganz klar ist. Wir glauben nicht, dass Taxotere das Ende  ist. Ok?
   Es gibt vier, wie Steve sagte, bedeutende klinische Studien. Oder sechs. Das sind die zwei Vitals, Vital I und Vital II. Vital I ist Taxotere vs. Vakzin. Vital II ist Taxotere in beiden Armen, Vakzin in einem Arm. Da ist die CALB Studie mit Taxotere mit oder ohne Vakzin. Da ist die Swog Studie mit oder ohne Atrasentan und da ist die Asset Studie mit oder ohne Calcitriol. Die Antwort Num-
   mer 1 ist, dass eine auf Taxotere aufbauende Studie wünschenswert ist. Vital I -  das ist die Taxotere vs. Lyncap PC3 Studie  erlaubt die Teilnahme nur von Männern mit steigendem PSA. (Vital II nimmt auch Männer mit Metastasen auf.)
 
_ Dr. Shevrin: But at least we have the building block, at least we have the drug to work with. Up_
_to this point we did not. Now we have the drug to help, not only maybe it`s the wrong dose, maybe it`s a look at the right schedule. I think we learned three weeks is probably better than one week. It`s certainly in my hands less toxic. But then we are using it as a building block to add to other_
_agents._
__ 
   Aber wir haben wenigstens den Baustein, wir haben wenigstens das Medikament, mit dem wir arbeiten können. Bis jetzt hatten wir das nicht. Jetzt haben wir das Medikament, mit dem wir helfen können. Es ist vielleicht nicht nur die falsche Dosierung, vielleicht ist es eine Überprüfung der     Dosierintervalle. Ich glaube wir haben gelernt, dass alle drei Wochen besser ist als jede Woche. In meinen Händen ist es zweifellos weniger toxisch. Aber wir verabreichen es als Baustein in Verbin-
   dung mit anderen Medikamenten.
 
_ Dr. Vogelzang: We got to have volunteers.  If men don`t understand that, then we are going to stagnate. If everyone says:  I just want Taxotere. we´re not going to move on. Taxotere is not_
_the end of the road for us. We want better therapies._
__ 
   Wir brauchen Freiwillige. Wenn Männer das nicht beherzigen, dann werden wir stagnieren. Wenn 
   alle nur sagen:  Ich will Taxotere, werden wir keinen Fortschritt haben. Taxotere ist nicht das
   Ende der Fahnenstange für uns. Wir wollen bessere Therapien.
__ 
_ Dr. Shevrin: I think men in the community, when Taxotere is given, they are not eligible. And_
_think, that`s where it can be important to speak with your community oncologist, say you want to use Taxotere, that`s fine, but if there is anything you might be able to use up front, you know, that might  be in one of these studies you have been referred to. because once you get Taxotere, you are not eligible._
__ 
   Ich denke, dass Männer, die Taxotere in den Gemeindezentren bekommen, nicht für die klinischen Studien qualifiziert sind. Und denken Sie daran, dass es wichtig sein kann, mit Ihrem Onkologen zu sprechen und ihm zu sagen, dass Sie Taxotere bekommen möchten, das ist in Ordnung, aber ob es etwas gibt, was er vorher geben könnte. Das könnte etwas sein, was in den Studien ist, auf die Sie
   eben hingewiesen worden sind. Haben Sie erst einmal Taxotere bekommen, erfüllen Sie nicht mehr die Zugangskriterien.
 
_Dr. Vogelzang: And the benefit to some of these patients, but not many, you get the new drug free._
_So don`t underestimate that one, either._
__ 
   Und ein anderer Vorteil für einige dieser Patienten  aber nicht sehr viele  ist, dass sie die neuen
   Medikamente umsonst bekommen, Das sollten Sie auch nicht unterschätzen.
 
_ Dr. Chodak: These trials are actually not always enrolling as well as possible for two reasons:_
_I think the biggest reason is that the easy urologist or oncologist, who are primarily treating people, are not telling their patients about them. The active community oncologist is putting his_
_patient on Taxotere without getting him in a trial, and the urologists are not making referrals when the trial exists to get them on. So my concern and my plea is, that I think the patients are going to_
_have to drive this participation into trials, which everyone in here is going to agree is a necessity._
_There is always  that we`re not able to tell you what`s right, and there is not enough impetus to get these trials done. So, patients, ask your physicians, if there is a clinical trial.  And if they don`t know about it, which most of them don`t, then you have to do your own investigation. There`s a website where you can search out what trials are ongoing that you might be eligible for._
__ 
   Diese Studien haben aus zwei Gründen nicht so viele Bewerber wie aufgenommen werden könnten:
   Ich glaube der Hauptgrund ist, dass die bequemen Urologen und Onkologen. die hauptsächlich die Leute behandeln, ihre Patienten nicht darüber informieren. Der engagierte Onkologe gibt seinem
   Patienten Taxotere, ohne ihn in einer Studie unterzubringen, und die Urologen weisen nicht darauf
   hin, wenn eine Studie bereits besteht. Meine Sorge und meine Bitte ist, dass die Patienten darauf
   drängen müssen, an diesen Studien teilzunehmen, was eine Notwendigkeit ist, wie mir hier jeder
   zustimmen wird. Es ist nicht immer einfach zu sagen was richtig ist. Es gibt nicht genug Druck, um
   diese Studien zu machen. Also fragen Sie Ihren Arzt, ob es eine Studie gibt, und wenn er es nicht weiss, was meistens der Fall ist, dann müssen Sie es selbst herausfinden. Es gibt eine Website, wo
   Sie sehen können, für welche Studien Sie die Kriterien erfüllen.
** 
__

----------


## RuStra

Hier Lieferung #2, von Achim.
Ihm u. Jürgen ein herzliches Dankeschön - wird uns andere, die wir noch über unsereren Übersetzungen brüten, ein Ansporn sein ...

Ich habe erstmal auf promann eine Seite eingerichtet, wo die Beiträge als pdf stehen, dort ist auch die synoptische Darstellung von Achim vorhanden, hier als Forumsbeitrag konnte ich leider nur ein Nacheinander posten, erst das Englische, dann das Deutche.

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/pcri.htm

grüsse, 
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++++

*There are reports of the intravenous biophosphonate Zometa causing osteonecrosis of the jaw. How common and serious  is this complication, and what can be done to prevent  or treat  it?

*
 
Dr. Shevrin:
Every man, that I see who is going to go on Zometa, I want them to get a baseline dental exam. I think that's the most .
..
Dr. Chodak:
Exam what ?
 
Dr. Shevrin
A dental exam
 
Dr. Tucker
I don't think they need a dental exam, they first need an oral exam by you. If there is any exposed bone or any concerns on what they report to you or what you identify in the mouth then I need a formal dental exam. But you have to begin, I mean, nowadays, I glove up and I look in everybody's mouth and I look on every aspect of their mandible and upper palate that I can see. And that is actually the only recommendation that I think is out there.
 
 
 
 
 
Dr. Vogelzang
And make them take their dentures out!
 
 
Dr. Shevrin
Good point. For we have, you know, we have a dental service, that is very aware of this and they monitor patients with us, as well.
 
 
Dr. Tucker
I don't think that there is no known treatment, and that has any value in terms of, you know, that's certainly from the data, we, we don't know what to do for this and it is devastating when it does occur.
 
Dr. Vogelzang
Well, I've not seen a case, so I have to defer, but Snuffy has seen a bunch of cases.
 
Dr. Myers
Yeah, I guess the first case I saw, was diagnosed in 2001 and went through a tough time for three years and that has healed over.
 
Dr. Chodak
What's the fewest number of doses of Zometa you have seen cause it?
 
Dr. Myers
Six months but ....
 
Dr. Chodak
Six months giving it monthly?
 
Dr. Myers
Every patient in my clinic that is to have a problem has had both vitamin D deficiency and has had both as low Testosterone and Estrogene levels. Those are... so overall bone metabolism is being affected by more than just the biosphosphonate. So I began that you put people on high dose  trans dermal estradiol and high dose vitamin D and most but not all the patients have improved. Now, the other thing is, is out there cigarette smoking, excessive alcohol consumption, also risk factors, because they do impair bone loss as well. 
 
Dr. Shevrin
But a huge problem is, how long do they stay on the Zometa? Even for advanced disease? Not just for bone health in the osteopenic situation?
 
Dr. Vogelzang
No, you see, again it is eas. If you have metastatic  disease. Fred showed that within three weeks after the dose of Zometa the bone marker levels in the urine are beginning to go up again, you cannot avoid Zometa if the patient has overall bone metastases, but the question is, in that environment, that didn't include the response to the chemotherapy or the response to hormones, so if you are having a response, you may be able to get away with Zometa less frequently. Nobody knows the answer.
 
 
 
Dr. Myers
The other problem with Zometa, you know, it basically kills your osteoclasts which means you cannot liberate calcium from bone. Therefore the only support of your serum calcium is the last meal you had. So, very low serum calciums are common, people get leg cramps, so they almost have to take a calcium dose with each meal to avoid leg cramps, sometimes magnesium as well, parathyroid hormone levels go through the roof ........?........ So,  hm, you are not able to absorb enough calcium, unless your vitamin D is high enough, because the gut only absorbs calcium if there is enough vitamin D, so the only way to avoid these leg cramps is to have people have a high serum vitamin D level and to take some calcium with every meal. So this is all the supportive care thing.
 
 
 
Dr. Vogelzang
You know, that's why I encourage you to interests and that's really why surgeons are evolving more and more towards interests, because there is a lot to know about prostate cancer that we didn't think we needed to know.
 
 
Dr. Myers
What's happening is work by Reinhold Vieth and others on vitamin D have completely rewritten the book about what's adequate vitamin D levels, and calcium absorption from the gut increases linearly with serum vitamin D levels up to a level of a 100 ng/ml. Some terms of bone health, the higher, the closer you are to 100, the better you go to absorb calcium, and there doesn't appear to be any risk. There are no reported cases of toxicity from vitamin D after that level unless someone has been taking excessive oral calcium.
 
 


*Es gibt Berichte darüber, dass intravenös verabreichtes Biophosphonat Zometa Kiefernekrose verursacht. Wie verbreitet und ernst ist diese Komplikation und was kann getan werden um sie zu verhindern oder zu behandeln?*

Dr. Shevrin:
Jeden Mann, der zu mir kommt und den ich mit Zometa behandeln will, schicke ich zunächst mal zu einer gründlichen Zahnuntersuchung.

Dr. Chodak:
Welche Untersuchung?

Dr. Shevrin:
Eine Zahnuntersuchung

Dr. Tucker:
Ich denke nicht, dass sie eine Zahnun*tersuchung brauchen. Was sie als erstes brauchen, ist eine Untersuchung der Mundhöhle durch Dich. Wenn sich da herausstellt, dass es einen betroffenen Knochen gibt oder irgendwelche Beden*ken nach dem, was sie Dir berichten, oder wenn Du irgendwas in ihrem Mund entdeckst, dann benötigen sie eine gründliche Zahnuntersuchung. Aber Du hast zuerst,  ich meine ..., heutzutage ziehe ich die Handschuhe an und schaue jedem in den Mund und achte auf alles von den Mandeln bis zum obe*ren Gaumen, was ich sehen kann. Und das ist zur Zeit die einzig gültige Emp*fehlung.

Dr. Vogelzang:
Und Sie sollen ihr Gebiss herausnehmen!
 
Dr. Shevrin:
Ein guter Punkt. Denn, weißt Du, wir ha*ben eine zahnärztliche Abteilung, die da*für zuständig ist und sie beobachten die Patienten gemeinsam mit uns.
 

Dr. Tucker:
Ich glaube, da gibt es zur Zeit keine an*erkannte Behandlung, die abgesichert ist durch Daten, wir wissen einfach nicht, was wir da tun können und es ist verheerend, wenn es auftritt. 

Dr. Vogelzang
Ja, ich persönlich habe noch keinen Fall gesehen, deshalb gebe ich weiter,  aber Snuffy hat eine Menge Fälle gesehen.
 
Dr. Myers
Ja, ich denke, der erste Fall, den ich sah, wurde 2001 diagnostiziert und der hatte eine harte Zeit für drei Jahre, aber der ist jetzt geheilt.

Dr. Chodak
Was ist die geringste Anzahl von Zometa-Infusionen,  die (eine Nekrose) ausgelöst hat?

Dr. Myers
Sechs Monate, aber ...

Dr. Chodak
Sechs Monate bei monatlicher Infusion?

Dr. Myers
Jeder Patient in meiner Klinik, der ein Problem hatte, hatte sowohl einen Vitamin D Mangel als auch niedrige Testosteron und Estrogen Spiegel. Also, der Knochenstoffwechsel wird von mehr Faktoren beeinflusst als nur vom Biophosphonat. So begann ich damit, Leute auf hoch dosiertes über die Haut appliziertes Estradiol und hoch dosier*tes Vitamin D zu setzen und den meisten, aber nicht allen ging es besser. Die an*dere Sache ist, gibt es da Zigarettenkon*sum, exzessiven Alkoholgenuss, auch Risikofaktoren, weil sie ebenfalls den Knochenabbau begünstigen.
 
Dr. Shevrin
Aber ein großes Problem ist, wie lange sollen sie unter Zometa bleiben? Auch im fortgeschrittenen Krankheitsstadium? Nicht nur für die Knochenstärkung bei Osteopenie?

Dr. Vogelzang
Nein, wieder mal ist es einfach. Wenn eine metastasierende Erkrankung vor*liegt Fred zeigte, dass inner*halb von drei Wochen nach der Zometa-Gabe die Knochen Indikatoren im Urin wieder ansteigen, Du kannst Zometa nicht vermeiden, wenn Dein Patient überall Metastasen hat. Aber die Frage ist, in dieser Umgebung,  die Reaktion auf eine Chemotherapie oder die Reakti*on auf eine Hormonbehandlung waren nicht einbezogen, also wenn Du da eine Reaktion hast, kannst Du vielleicht die Zometagabe reduzieren. Niemand kennt die Antwort.

Dr. Myers
Das andere Problem mit Zometa, es macht definitiv die Osteoklasten kaputt, das bedeutet, es wird kein Kalzium mehr aus den Knochen freigesetzt. Deshalb ist die einzige Unterstützung Deines Kalzi*umpegels im Blut die letzte Mahlzeit, die Du hattest. Also, sehr niedrige Kalziumwerte sind normal, die Leute bekommen Bein*krämpfe, also müssen sie meistens bei jeder Mahlzeit Kalzium zuführen, um die Beinkrämpfe zu vermeiden, manchmal auch Magnesium. Das Hormon der Ne*benschilddrüse (Parathormon) schießt in die Höhe  ........?........    Also, Du bist nicht in der Lage, genug Kalzium zu absorbieren, es sei denn, Dein Vitamin D Spiegel ist hoch genug, denn der Darm absorbiert genügend Kalzium nur, wenn auch   ge*nug Vitamin D vorhanden ist. Also ist der einzige Weg, diese Beinkrämpfe zu ver*meiden, die Leute auf einem hohen Vit*amin D Spiegel zu halten und mit jeder Mahlzeit etwas Kalzium zuzuführen. Das ist alles unterstützende Vorsorge.

Dr. Vogelzang
Naja, und deswegen ermutige ich Euch auch, Kooperationen einzugehen und das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass Chir*urgen sich mehr und mehr für Koopera*tionen interessieren, denn da kann man eine Menge über Prostatakrebs lernen, von dem wir glaubten, es nicht wissen zu müssen

Dr. Myers
Was passiert ist, die Arbeiten von Reinhold Vieth und anderen haben das Buch über angemessene Vitamin D Spiegel vollkommen umgeschrieben und wir wir wissen jetzt, dass die Kalzium Absorption im Darm linear ansteigt mit dem Vitamin D Spiegel im Serum bis zu einem Wert von 100 ng/ml.  Einiges zur Knochengesundheit, je höher, je dichter Du an 100 ng kommst, umso besser wirst Du Kalzium absorbieren, und da scheint es kein Risiko zu geben. Es wur*den keine Fälle von Vergiftungen durch Vitamin D oberhalb dieses Spiegels be*richtet, es sei denn, es hat jemand ex*zessiv Kalzium geschluckt.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich danke euch für eure gute Arbeit. Vieles aus berufenem Munde bestägtigt meine Meinung, dass zu einer Chemogabe noch mehr an Untersuchungen gehört, als üblicherweise bei uns gemacht wird. Auch dass oft schon nicht sichtbare Metastasen vorhanden sind und eine systemische Erkrankung vorhanden ist, versuche ich an den Mann zu bringen. Viele Ärzte und Patienten ignorieren das. Auch die pauschale Taxoterre Empfehlung aus dem Forum ist zu hinterfragen, wenn ich es richtig sehe, sprechen die Fachleute von Chemo-Studien.

Auch die Zometadiskussion ist sehr interessant, ich bin seit Montag daran den Intervall um 2 Wochen zu erhöhen (Halbierung der Menge). Mein aktueller AP-Wert (auch - Aktivität der Knochenerkrankung) ist von 54 auf 48 gefallen. Ich werde über Änderungen meiner Metastasenempfindungen berichten. Eine evtl. Änderung der AP und Knochen-AP wird sich zeigen.

Gruß nach HH

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Rudolf und andere Mitstreiter,

auch ich bedanke mich für eure gute Arbeit. Da steht viel Interessantes drin.

Da steht z. B., lieber HansiB,  dass sich ein symptomfreier Patient mit unter Hormontherapie niedrigem PSA plötzlich mit Organmetastasen konfrontiert sehen kann (nicht muss). Ein niedriger PSA-Wert ist nicht automatisch mit einem langen tumorbedingten Überleben vergesellschaftet.

Hingewiesen wird auch auf die Heterogenität der Erkrankung. D. h., wenn bei einem Patienten eine Therapie gut anschlägt, mit nichten daraus zu schließen ist, dass es bei einem anderen Patienten ähnlich gut funktioniert.

Dort steht auch, dass es in Onkologenkreisen Pessimisten und Optimisten gibt. Das ist bei Patienten ähnlich. Deshalb habe ich Optimist mich von meinem *Pessimisten* getrennt.





> ... Vieles aus berufenem Munde bestätigt meine Meinung, dass zu einer Chemogabe ....


Ehrlich? Bist du nicht derjenige in diesem Forum, der unter Hinweis auf den eigenen PSA-Verlauf regelmäßig für weniger Therapie plädiert? Wie passt dazu die folgende Aussage? Ich lese daraus, dass dieser illustre Kreis für aggressives therapeutisches Vorgehen steht. 


> Wir möchten Sie also darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier eine sehr aggressiv und intensiv behandelnde Gruppe von Onkologen haben. Ich meine, normalerweise finden Sie nicht so viele intensive Onkologen wir hier versammelt. Die meisten Onkologen würden sagen:  Sooo, Sie wollen also wirklich diese Chemotherapie haben ? Das ist aber ein sehr heftiges Zeug. Sie sollten also wissen....


Dr. Vogelzang räumt damit aber auch ein, dass es andere Onkologen im Lande gibt, die zu weniger aggressivem Vorgehen raten. 


> ..., wenn ich es richtig sehe, sprechen die Fachleute von *Chemo-Studien*.


Da hast du in Deutschland aber Trauer. Es gibt hier tatsächlich nur ganz wenige Studien, die sich mit PK beschäftigen. Immerhin weiß man, dass Taxotere, evtl. in Kombination mit ... ein bei PK wirksames Zytostatikum ist. Diesbezüglich gibt es Studien. Ob die heute üblichen Protokolle und Kombinationen immer optimal sind, ist unklar. 




> ... Ich glaube wir haben gelernt, *dass alle drei Wochen besser ist als jede Woche*. In meinen Händen ist es zweifellos weniger toxisch. ...


Das finde ich ja interessant! Haben wir hier nicht bisher diskutiert, dass Taxotere 75mg/m² dreiwöchentlich zwar wirksamer aber auch toxischer ist als das wöchentliche Protokoll? Wie auch immer das ist, ich bleibe beim dreiwöchentlichen Protokoll und komme mit den Nebenwirkungen gut zurecht.




> ..., ich bin seit Montag daran den Intervall um 2 Wochen zu erhöhen (Halbierung der Menge). ...


Das ist, lieber HansiB, keine Halbierung! Das ist eine Reduktion um ein Drittel! Das folgende Zitat spricht eigentlich eher gegen deine Strategie. Zumindest müsstest du die Knochenindikatoren im Urin beobachten. Aber, es bleiben Fragen offen.


> Nein, wieder mal ist es einfach. Wenn eine metastasierende Erkrankung vorliegt Fred zeigte, dass innerhalb von drei Wochen nach der Zometa-Gabe die Knochen Indikatoren im Urin wieder ansteigen, Du kannst Zometa nicht vermeiden, wenn Dein Patient überall Metastasen hat. Aber die Frage ist, in dieser Umgebung, die Reaktion auf eine Chemotherapie oder die Reaktion auf eine Hormonbehandlung waren nicht einbezogen, also wenn Du da eine Reaktion hast, kannst Du vielleicht die Zometagabe reduzieren. Niemand kennt die Antwort.


Auf jeden Fall ist Vit. D und Kalzium angesagt, wobei ich mein Kalzium an machen Tagen bewusst vergesse, weil sonst mein Blutkalziumspiegel über den Grenzwert des Labors (2,7mmol/l) steigt.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

du weißt ich bin mutig, mein Onko sprach von Halbierung, ich habs nur nachgeplappert. 

Der PSA stegt, aber langsamer als bisher, auf 1,46, mein Ca. 2,53, egal was ich mache. Interessant wäre einmal das Ca in den Knochen.
Dein Chemozitat ist zu kurz. Ich meine die erfahrenen Amerikaner von denen die Rede ist. Ich kontrolliere meine Innereien und werde einige Knochenmarker beobachten, wie bisher. Ich habe ja auch noch meinen persönlichen Marker, der sich gerade angenehm anfühlt, du weißt was ich meine. 

Cholesterin ist übrigens weiter gefallen, wurde vom Onko veranlasst. Testosteron wurde natürlich nicht gemach, das alte Lied. Lymphozyten steigen wieder auf 21,2- auch HB ist o.k. mit 14,2, könnte besser sein. Der Blutzucker 96 ist auch in Ordnung, es gibt Chemopatienten mit Erhöhtem Bl. Ich werde jetz einen Schluck Rotwein trinken, in der Mitte der Woche sollte das drin sein.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Auch ich möchte den Übersetzern meine Hochachtung aussprechen. Die Mühe und vor allem der Zeitaufwand, den diese Arbeit verursacht, kann nur richtig wertschätzen, der das schon einmal gemacht hat.
Bezüglich des  verwertbaren Gehalts der Diskussionen ist zu erwarten, dass möglichst viele von uns hieraus Nutzen ziehen, da ja auch alles aus Amerika kommt. Egon Krenz würde sagen: Von den Amerikanern lernen heisst siegen lernen.
Gruss und  eine gute Nacht. Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Egon Krenz würde sagen: Von den Amerikanern lernen heisst siegen lernen. ..


Wenn ich mir das Desaster im Irak ansehe, kommen mir Zweifel.

Auch der von dir gerne zitierte *Prof. Böcking* äußert sich diesbezüglich zurückhaltend:


> Die wissenschaftliche Wahrheit nur in der USA zu suchen, ist unsinnig.  ...


WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Winfried. Mein Hinweis auf Egon Krenz war eigentlich tongue in cheek gemeint, weil ich mich auch gescheut hatte, meine Meinung deutlicher zu sagen. Einerseits sehe ich natürlich den sehr grossen Zeitaufwand und die spontane Hilfsbereitschaft derjenigen, die das alles übersetzt haben, ohne Vergütung, nicht einmal in der Erwartung, viel Dank und Anerkennung zu erhalten. Andererseits habe ich beim Durchlesen des bisher Übersetzten nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Amerikaner unseren deutschen "Denkern" in Sachen Prostatakrebs so haushoch überlegen sind wie die Behandlung dieser Gesprächsrunde seitens Dr.F.E./BPS dies vermuten lässt. Es ist mir da viel zu viel Mutmassung über entweder hier nicht verfügbare oder nicht bezahlbare Substanzen für AUPK die Rede, nichts was in den real existierenden urologischen und onkologischen Praxen hier umsetzbar wäre. Oder entdeckst Du für Dich verwertbare Behandlungsvorschläge oder was Du hier im Forum Ratsuchenden weiterempfehlen könntest? Diese Diskussionen sind, wenn man sie sich anhört, sicherlich hochinteressant, aber niedergeschrieben wirken sie nicht mehr so. Als Kontrapunkt möchte ich da einmal die Diskussionsrunde der Professoren Altwein, Gschwend, Miller, Wirth und Wolff im AUA 2006 nennen (www.krebsgesellschaft.de), die hier im Forum auch diskutiert wurde. Diese habe ich mir in die Favoriten aufgenommen und zum xten-mal angehört. Dann nenne ich Dir das Experten-Symposium zur DNA-Zytometrie in Bremen. Da ist doch viel mehr wissenschaftlich fundierter und auch praktisch umsetzbarer Gehalt drin als in diesem  so mühsam übersetzten  amerikanischen small talk von Onkologen. Nein, ich würde sagen, ausser Bob Leibowitz und Stephen B. Strum  haben die Amerikaner uns nichts zu bieten. Unsere Wissenschaftler sind besser.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

Hier Lieferung #3, von Jürgen.
Vielen Dank, Jürgen !! 

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 When First  Line Chemotherapy fails, what`s next ? 

 Wenn die First  Line Chemotherapie versagt, was kommt dann ?

 Dr. Vogelzang: It`s hard to say, mitoxantrone, pathalon, cytotaxane. Second-line chemotherapies, at least the classic ones, are unsatisfactory. And therefore my recommendation is a clinical trial.
 The docs around this table and around the country have some very good ideas, some are more prostate cancer specific than others. But I think a clinical trial is standard care after first-line therapy fails. Having said that, the clinical trials may not be that effective. either. Antibodies, vaccines, a
 variety of non-hormal or hormonal approaches, it`s what I describe to my patients: You and I are on a search. We are on a search for the right treatment of your cancer. And let`s do all we can do to find the right set of drugs. It may be thalidomide, it may be leukines, who knows, but you can`t end the search, it`s no futile search, but it should be a search.

 Das ist schwer zu sagen, Mitoxantrone, Pathalon, Cytotaxane. Second-Line Chemotherapien, wenigstens die klassischen, sind unbefriedigend. Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung eine klinische Studie. Die Ärzte hier auf dem Podium, und auch überall im Lande, haben ein paar gute Ideen, einige sind mehr prostataspezifisch als andere. Aber ich würde sagen, eine klinische Studie ist die Standardbehandlung wenn die First-Line Therapie versagt. Nachdem das gesagt ist, klinische Studien sind allerdings nicht unbedingt effektiv. Antikörper, Impfstoffe, eine Variation nichthormoneller oder hormoneller Herangehensweise, das ist was ich meinen Patienten erkläre: Sie und ich befinden sich auf der Suche. Wir begeben uns auf die Suche nach der richtigen Therapie für Ihren Krebs. Und lassen Sie uns alles unternehmen, um die richtigen Medikamente zu finden. Es mag Thalidomid sein, es mögen Leukine sein, wer weiß das, aber Sie können die Suche nicht been-den, es ist keine vergebliche Suche, aber es sollte eine Suche sein.

 Dr. Tucker: I have a concern that both in a practical office setting, but I also wonder at the level of the cooperative groups in the definition of taxane failure, because I routinely, and everyone at the table, routinely sees patients who fail every 21 day docetaxel, who will respond to weekly doses of docetaxel/emcit or docetaxel/thalidomide or docetaxel/carboplatin. and with the concept of the introduction of chemotherapy holidays, how we define progression for taxane. And I`m seeing. not to think about anyone´s product, because this is not better than anyone else`s, I see a great res-
 ponse anecdotely using Abraxane, which is another version of taxane, on men who have progressed on Taxotere twice already.

 Ich habe Bedenken, sowohl in der privaten Praxis, als auch auf der Ebene der kooperativen Gruppen, bezüglich der Definition des Taxaneversagens, weil ich routinemäßig, und alle hier auf dem Podium, routinemäßig Patienten behandeln, bei denen die 21 Tage Therapie mit Taxotere nicht greift, die aber auf wöchentliche Dosen von Taxotere/Emcit oder Taxotere/Thalidomid oder Taxo- tere/Carboplatin ansprechen, und mit dem Konzept der Einführung von Chemotherapie-Auszeiten, wie wir die Progression bei Taxanen definieren. Und ich sehe, nicht dass ich ein besonderes Pro-
 dukt einer Firma hervorheben will - es ist nicht besser als andere - ich sehe anekdotisch  imposante Ansprechraten bei der Anwendung von Abraxane   eine andere Variante der Taxane  bei Männern, die bereits zweimal eine Progression unter Taxotere gezeigt haben.

 Dr. Chodak: I wonder if I can ask the group of oncologists to explain two things ?
 One: How many cycles do you think is an appropriate cycle ?
 Two : When do you think it appropriate to stop the series of cycles, because one of my patients has had 16 cycles with rising PSA and his oncologist won`t stop the medication, which I think is totally inappropriate. What do you think is the right way that it should be used for or not used?

 Ich möchte wissen, ob ich die Onkologen hier fragen kann, zwei Sachen zu erklären?
 Erstens: Wie viele Zyklen sind eurer Meinung nach angemessen ?
 Zweitens: Wann denkt ihr ist es angemessen eine Serie von Zyklen zu beenden, denn einer meiPatienten hatte 16 Zyklen bei einem ansteigendem PSA und sein Onkologe will die Behandlung nicht beenden, was ich absolut unangemessen finde.


 Dr. Shevrin: It`s a very important question and it`s interesting that our colleagues who take care of patients with lung cancer have answered that in many ways, because they have been giving chemo- therapy far longer than we have, because they don`t have hormonal therapy for lung cancer. And I think previously they would give chemotherapy to lung cancer patients on and on and on. And what they`ve discovered by doing clinical trials is, they`ve found that four cycles, just four, not five
 of chemotherapy is just as effective as more, and so the current recommendation for front line chemotherapy for lung cancer is four cycles. Now, we don`t have that data for prostate cancer and in my own practice I don`t usually use more than five or six cycles of Taxotere or at least push it to it`s maximum benefit. If the PSA is still going down, if the patient is not havin toxicities, then I push it a little harder. On the other hand, I can`have men after three or four cycles  so beat up with Taxotere, we have to stop. So again, it varies so much. You know.......

 Das ist eine sehr wichtige Frage, und es ist interessant, dass unsere Kollegen, die sich um Patienten mit Lungenkrebs kümmern, diese Frage bereits in vielfältiger Weise beantwortet haben, denn Sie haben mit der Chemotherapie eine weitaus längere Erfahrung als wir, weil es keine Hormontherapie für Lungenkrebs gibt. Und ich denke, früher haben sie die Chemotherapie bei Lungenkrebspatienten immer und immer wieder gegeben. Und was sie bei klinischen Studien herausgefunden haben ist, dass vier Zyklen - nicht fünf - Chemotherapie genau so wirksam sind wie mehr, und so ist die aktuelle Empfehlung für Chemotherapie bei Lungenkrebs vier Zyklen. Wir haben keine Daten für Prostatakrebs und in meiner eigenen Praxis gebe ich normalerweise nicht mehr als fünf oder sechs Zyklen Taxotere, oder ich verlängere es bis zum maximalen Benefit. Wenn der PSA noch sinkt und wenn der Patient keine gravierenden Nebenwirkung zeigt, gebe ich es etwas länger. Andererseits kann ich es nicht akzeptieren, wenn Männer nach drei oder vier Zyklen fix und fertig sind, dann müssen wir es beenden. Nochmals, es ist so unterschiedlich. Wissen Sie.....

 Dr. Chodak: But do you use PSA criteria for recommending stopping ?

 Habt ihr PSA-Kriterien um die Beendigung zu empfehlen ?

 Dr. Shevrin: Yeah, that`s part of it.

 Ja, das spielt eine Rolle.

 Dr. Tucker: We have three outcomes, there is symtomatic progression or symptomatic relief, there is biochemical progression and response and more important than pictures or laboratory values is how the patient is feeling. That`s first and foremost.....

 Es gibt drei Ergebnisse, als da sind symptomatische Progression oder symptomatische Erholung. Da ist biochemische Progression und Ansprechen und wichtiger als Bilder oder Laborwerte ist das Befinden des Patienten. Das ist am allerwichtigsten......

 Dr. Chodak: But if they are tolerating the medication.....is it still reasonable to continue ?

 Aber wenn sie die Medikamente gut vertragen... ist es dann noch vernünftig weiterzumachen ?

 Dr. Tucker; But a lot of men are getting treatment for asymptomatic disease, rapidly rising PSA, or as I was arguing for, treating before there are symptoms in the high risk, aggressive patient, and in that case it comes to the wise doctor in interpreting the laboratory response, which might be
 independent of PSA, bone markers, the urinary antilow peptide, of some form of, you know, imaging response. And none of us continue therapy in the face of what you wisely noted progression needs to be justified.

 Aber viele Männer erhalten eine Behandlung für eine asymptomatische Erkrankung, schnell steigenden PSA, oder wie ich argumentiert habe, Behandlung bevor Symptome auftreten, für Hochrisikopatienten oder Patienten mit aggressivem Krebs, und in diesen Fällen ist der fähige Arzt ge-
 fragt, die Laborergebnisse zu interpretieren, die unabhängig sind von PSA, Knochenmarkern, den urinary antilow Peptiden und den bildgebenden Verfahren.. Und keiner von uns würde die Therapie fortsetzen in Anbetracht dessen, was du so treffend als Progression muss gerechtfertigt werden angemerkt hast.

 Dr. Shevrin: It`s very difficult sometimes to determine progression because most of the time the disease is bone based and the bone scans don`t typically change a lot.

 Es ist manchmal schwierig Progression zu definieren, da die Erkrankung meistens in den Knochen steckt und die Knochenszintigramme sich typischerweise nicht wesentlich verändern.

 Dr. Chodak: But if the PSA is rising, is your feeling that the patient stay on it ?

 Aber wenn der PSA ansteigt, meinst du, dass der Patient weiter auf Chemo bleiben  soll ?

 Dr. Shevrin: What do you mean by rising ? The PSA has dropped and is going up rather slowly, than I probably won`t introduce it again.

Was meinst du bei Ansteigen ?  Der PSA ist gefallen und steigt langsam wieder, dann würde ich  die Chemo nicht wieder einsetzen.

 Dr. Vogelzang: I think it`s very difficult to categorically say something there. For example, one of my young guys in his fifties. He came off Taxotere and then I gave him a drug holiday, and then his PSA and pain started coming back, and then we said: Two months, you know, you must be taxane refractory. Let`s try something else. He went through four, five different things, satroplatin, cytotaxane, mitoxantrone and the only thing that works for him to control his pain, even though his PSA slowly creeps up, is Taxotere, its docetaxel. So I got this guy who is asymptomatic when he is on Taxotere, but with a slowly rising PSA, so I honestly stopped trying to think about taking him off.

 Ich glaube es ist schwierig kategorisch hierzu Stellung zu nehmen. z.B., einer meiner jungen Patienten in den fünfzigern. Ich habe bei ihm Taxotere abgesetzt, und er bekam eine Auszeit. Und dann kamen der PSA und die Schmerzen zurück, und wir sagten dann: Zwei Monate, wissen Sie,
 Sie müssen Taxotere-refraktär sein. Versuchen wir etwas anderes. Wir versuchten vier, fünf ver- schiedene Mittel, Satroplatin. Cytotaxane, Mitoxantrone, und das einzige was bei ihm wirkt um die Schmerzen in Schach zu halten, obwohl sein PSA langsam ansteigt, ist Taxotere, ist Doxe
 taxel. Ich habe also diesen Patienten, der unter Taxotere asymptomatisch ist, aber mit einem langsam ansteigenden PSA. Ich denke nicht daran Taxotere bei ihm abzusetzen.

 Dr. Chodak: I guess I am asking a little bit differently. If a man is asymptomatic, was asymptomatic in the first place but his PSA is rising, you know, do you think you should stop if the PSA is rising?

 Vielleicht sollte ich die Frage etwas anders formulieren. Wenn ein Mann asymptomatisch ist, zu Beginn bereits asymptomatisch war, aber sein PSA steigt an, meint ihr dass ihr abbrechen solltet wenn der PSA steigt ?

 Dr. Shevrin: Now Jerry, I think you probably should stop.

 Nun Jerry, ich glaube, du solltest wahrscheinlich abbrechen.

 Dr. Sator: Well, there are different ways to look at it. Put as a PSA rise, I`ve got a guy right now with a rising PSA I`ve kept on. Now, he is the exception that will sort of generate this discussion here. Now, here`s a guy that had PSA doubling times of three weeks prior to Taxotere and he started out with a PSA of about 70 or 80, he came down to 2, I put him on a chemo holiday, put him back on, and now his PSA is slightly rising about one point every other month. Now, he is:failing therapy at least according to some defintions. I kept him on. Why? If you look at his pre-therapy
 PSA doubling time, and look at his current PSA doubling time, total different animal.

 Nun, es gibt da verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen. Was einen PSA-Anstieg betrifft, so ich habe zur Zeit einen Patienten mit einem ansteigenden PSA unter Chemo. Er ist die Ausnahme, welche die Diskussion hier beleben wird. Vor Beginn der Behandlung mit Taxotere hatte er PSA-Verdoppel- 
 lungszeiten von drei Wochen und er startete mit einem PSA von ungefähr 70 oder 80, der PSA ging runter auf 2, ich gab ihm eine Chemo-Auszeit, setzte ihn wieder auf Chemo und jetzt steigt sein PSA langsam um einem Punkt jeden anderen Monat. Seine Therapie versagt, wenigstens gemäß einiger Definitionen. Aber ich setze die Therapie fort. Warum ? Wenn Sie sich seine Prä-Therapie PSAVZ betrachten und sich die jetzigen PSAVZ ansehen, so ist das ein ganz anderes Paar Stiefel.

 Dr. Chodak: But that goes back to what Dan said. Which is, how many cycles do you need before it`s already enough? I mean, if the lung people say it was four, do you think it`s reasonable to keep people on Taxotere for, let`s say six, eight, ten, or twelve cycles?

 Aber das führt dahin zurück, was Dan sagte. Also, wie viele Zyklen braucht man bevor es genug ist? Wenn die Lungenexperten sagen vier, meint ihr, dass es angemessen ist, Patienten vier, sechs, acht, zehn oder zwölf Zyklen Taxotere zu verabreichen?

 Dr. Myers: It depends on the patient. If he saw a dramatic, slowing progression and the patient is tolerating it well, then Taxotere can be used to delay, to slow progression. If the patient is tolerating it well. So you really have to look at the patients, how they are benefitting. Answer the ques-tion:Is the patient benefitting, when you compare side effects and what`s happening to the cancer?.
 I guess my take on this is a little  bit different. As I said earlier, I am finding that there are many agents to keep this disease in control without chemotherapy. So if I see someone who comes to me on Taxotere, as soon as they stop responding, as long as they stop making progress against the disease, I stop Taxotere and go to ketoconazole or estradiol, as 90% of my patients who are coming from community oncologists have not had anything beside Lupron and Casodex and are going directly to Taxotere, because it`s been driven by the doctors need for income. And these second-line agents don`t work.

 Das kommt auf den Patienten an. Wenn er eine dramatische, langsame Progression zeigt und er die Behandlung gut verträgt, dann kann Taxotere für eine Verzögerung, für eine Verlangsamung der Progression angewandt werden. Wenn der Patient es gut verträgt. Also muss man die Patienten sorgfältig überwachen, ob sie einen Vorteil davon haben. Man muss folgende Frage beantworten:
 Hat der Patient einen Benefit, wenn man die Nebenwirkungen und was mit dem Krebs passiert vergleicht?
 Ich glaube, ich habe hierzu eine etwas andere Ansicht. Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, denke ich, dass es eine Menge von Arzneimitteln gibt, welche diese Erkrankung ohne Chemotherapie in Schach halten. Wenn also Patienten unter Taxotere zu mir kommen, sofort, wenn sie nicht mehr ansprechen, solange sie keinen Fortschritt gegen die Erkrankung zeigen, stoppe ich Taxotere und gehe über zu Ketokonazole oder Östradiol, da 90% dieser Patienten, die von den Onkologen aus den Gemeinden zu mir kommen, mit nichts anderem als Lupron [Leuprorelinacetat] und Casodex behandelt wurden und dann direkt zu Taxotere übergehen, was auf der Notwendigkeit der Ärzte Einkommen zu generieren beruht. Und diese Second-Line Mittel wirken nicht.

 Dr. Shevren ?: I have a question to the group,,,,

 Ich habe eine Frage.....

 Dr. Myers: So, let me finish this. I am trying to keep these people off Taxotere for at least six months, because it`s something I learned first from Dan Petrilak. You can fail Taxotere, but if you are off for more than six months, you can be resensitized.
 Gee, this seems to work. I`ve got people out seven years now and they`ll be on Taxotere from four to six cycles, and then they`ll be off for six or eight months, and then they´ll be on for three months.

 Lassen Sie mich meine Gedanken zu Ende führen. Ich versuche bei diesen Patienten Taxotere für mindestens sechs Monate auszusetzen, das ist etwas, was ich zuerst von Dan Petrilak gelernt habe. Taxotere kann seine Wirkung verlieren, wenn man aber länger als sechs Monate von Taxotere abgesetzt wird, kann man resensibilisiert werden.
 Mann,, das scheint zu wirken. Ich habe Patienten seit sieben Jahren. Sie bekommen Taxotere von vier bis sechs Zyklen, und dann haben sie eine Auszeit von sechs oder acht Monaten und bekommen dann wieder für drei Monate Taxotere.

 Dr. Shevrin: You know, that`s similar to ovarian cancer. Are they  platin sensitive or resistant ? You know, we give women chemotherapy for ovarian cancer, arguably a very chemo sensitive disease. They go into remission, sometimes the have a CA 125 tumor marker that goes into remis-sion  and you stop. If they recur six months later, you can use platinum again. I think the same is probably true with the taxanes. they may not be truly resistant. I don`t think we really understand  the mechanism of  chemotherapy resistance in prostate cancer to know. Obviously, if they are pro- gressing in the face of the drug, that`s a different situation of failure, than a month or two, but I think you can use these drugs...

 Das ist beim Eierstockkrebs ähnlich. Sind sie Platin-empfindlich oder resistent ? Wir geben Frauen Chemotherapie bei Eierstockkrebs, unbestreitbar eine sehr Chemo-empfindliche Erkrankung. Sie
 haben eine Remission, manchmal haben sie einen CA 125 Tumormarker der in Remission geht, und man beendet die Chemo. Wenn sie sechs Monate später rückfällig werden, kann man Platinum wieder anwenden. Ich glaube, dass dies ebenfalls für Taxane zutrifft, sie mögen nicht wirklich resistent sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir wirklich die Mechanismen der Chemotherapie-resistenz verstehen. Es ist offensichtlich, dass es eine andere Situation des Versagens ist wenn Patienten bei längerer Behandlung eine Progression haben, als nach ein oder zwei Monaten, aber ich glaube, man kann diese Medikamente........

 Dr. Myers: Well, there are some studies about mechanism, there is a reasonable induction of NDR  I and cytochrome septrian 4, which destroys it if they are both turned on, and that`s reversible. Those are two enzymes in the liver involving Taxotere clearance.

 Nun, es existieren einige Studien über den Mechanismus. Es gibt da eine mäßige Induktion von NDR I und Cytochrome Septrian 4, die es zerstören, wenn sie aktiviert sind, und das ist umkehrbar.
 Das sind zwei Enzyme in der Leber, welche bei der Beseitigung von Taxotere involviert sind.

 Dr. Sartor: There is a border  resensitation issue, that is you may be resensitized to hormonal therapy even if you have previously failed. And there is some odd sort of anecdotes, a system ermerging in literature. I give you this odd anecdote for a second. So this is in the pre-taxane era.  A patient who was treated with mitoxantrone after having failed multiple hormonal manipulation including Nilutamide. After he failed the mitoxantrone he was a little beat up, a little out of air.       I said: Look, why don`t I put you back on Nilutamide? He had an initially good response prior   to failure. I put him back on, he had a seven year response to Nilutamide after having it failed first and then having failed mitoxantrone. I mean, absolutely bizarre, but there are multiple examples that I have in my practice for rotating back to keto, rotating back to DES or an estrogen. You can actually get additional responses after prior failure. I`m still trying to understand it, I don`t know   if it`s chemotherapy with resensitation..... What about the other panel members?

 Es gibt da eine grenzwertige Meinungsverschiedenheit bezüglich der Resensibilisierung, das bedeutet, dass man für die Hormontherapie resensibilisiert werden kann, selbst wenn sie vorher versagt hat. Es gibt da einige seltsame Anekdoten, die in der Literatur erscheinen. Ich erzähle Ihnen diese merkwürdige Anekdote für einen Moment. Es ist in der Prä-Taxane Zeit. Ein Patient, der mit Mitoxantrone behandelt wurde, nachdem multiple Hormontherapien, einschließlich Nilutamid, wirkungslos geworden waren. Nachdem Mitoxantrone nicht mehr wirkte, war er ein bisschen ange- schlagen, ein bisschen platt. Ich sagte: Warum versuchen wir es nicht wieder mit Nilutamid ? Er hatte gut darauf angesprochen, bevor es wirkungslos wurde. Ich gab ihm wieder Nilutamid, und er sprach sieben Jahre lang darauf an, nachdem es vorher einmal nicht mehr wirkte und Mitoxantrone ebenfalls keine Wirkung mehr zeigte. Ich meine, das ist vollkommen bizarr, aber es gibt vielfältige Beispiele, die ich in meiner Praxis habe, wo ich wieder zurück wechsle auf Keto, DES oder ein 
 Östrogen. Man kann tatsächlich zusätzliche Ansprechraten nach vorherigem Versagen erhalten. Ich versuche immer noch es zu verstehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Chemotherapie mit Resensibilisierung  ist..... Was meinen die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer ?

 Dr. Tucker: I think that`s the stem cell discussion, where we have pools of malignancy here, where one pool is greater than the other and therfore you can`t measure an ongoing benefit of estrogen, because you`ve been dominated by this taxane sensitive volume of disease. You reduce that and now the problem you have is a smaller endocrine sensitive disease, and you keep just doing this [alternately weighing up and down with his hands], back and balancing the population. That`s my layman`s interpretation of exactly what you described, which we see all the time.

 Ich denke, das ist die Stammzellendiskussion, wo wir  Anhäufungen bösartiger Zellen haben, wo eine Anhäufung größer als die andere ist, und man deshalb einen fortlaufenden Benefit von Östrogen nicht messen kann, weil man von dem Taxane-sensiblen Volumen der Erkrankung dominiert
 wird. Wenn man das reduziert, ist das Problem eine kleinere Endokrin-empfindliche Erkrankung, und man macht dies [abwechselnd auf und ab wiegende Bewegungen mit seinen Händen machend],
 die Population ausbalancieren. Das ist meine laienhafte Interpretation von dem, was du gerade erklärt hast, und was wir die ganze Zeit beobachten. 

 Dr. Vogelzang: So, that brings up the next question of the priority list of first-line treatment, and what you`ve just heard summarized is that there is no standard of care, and that`s the problem right now.  Now the standard of care may change very soon. There`s been a nine hundred patient trial
 conducted of taxane and mitoxantrone failures. Oliver, you want to say this?

 So, jetzt kommen wir zur nächsten Frage auf unserer Prioritätenliste der First-Line Behandlungen, und was Sie soeben zusammengefasst gehört haben ist, dass es keine Standardbehandlung gibt. Und das ist das Problem. Nun. die Standardbehandlung könnte sich sehr bald ändern. Es gibt da eine neunhundert Patienten starke Studie, die Taxane und Mitoxantrone Versagen untersucht. Oliver, willst du übernehmen ?


 Dr. Sator: I´m the Co-PI [principal investigator], I just wanted to see if you quote it correctly.     Well, it`s actually, you know, for patients with first-line failure. Chemotherapy was variously defined here as predominantly Taxotere and mitoxantrone, but interestingly in Europe estromustin was also listed, and that actually, I think, is a compromise to the trial I would recommend against, as a single agent. I think it`s a problematic area. And I brought it to the attention to the company in writing along with Dan Petrilak, who is the other Co-PI in the U.S. So the bottom line is, we completed  a pool  of nine hundred patients, and at this point we are looking at satroplatin/prednisone vs. prednisone alone in the post-chemo setting, and the advances are occurring, and I anticipate a final survival analysis within about nine months from now.

 Ich bin der Co-Leiter, ich wollte nur sehen, ob du das auf die Reihe bekommst. Nun, die Studie ist eigentlich für Patienten mit First-Line Versagen. Chemotherapie wurde hier verschiedentlich als überwiegend Taxotere und Mitoxantrone definiert, aber interessanterweise  wurde Estromustin in Europa ebenfalls gelistet, und das ist ein Kompromiss, den ich nicht gut- heißen kann, als alleiniges Mittel. Ich denke, dass ist ein problematisches Gebiet. Ich habe die Fir- ma schriftlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, zusammen mit Dan Petrilak, dem anderen Co-Leiter    in den USA.
 So, unter dem Strich haben wir einen Pool von neunhundert Patienten gebildet, und zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt untersuchen wir Satroplatin/Prednisone vs. Prednisone allein in einem Post-Chemo Rah-men, wir machen gute Fortschritte und ich erwarte die abschließende Überlebens-Analyse in unge-
 fähr neun Monaten.

 Dr. Vogelzang: So ASCO 2007 [annual meeting of the American Society of Clinical Oncology].

 Also ASCO 2007 ? [Jahrestreffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology]

 Dr. Sator: ASCO 2007 we stand a shot.

 ASCO 2007 machen wir einen Versuch.

 [Now follows a partly unintelligible banter between Dr. Vogelzang and Dr. Sator about who deserves the plannery of the trial ?]

 [Jetzt folgt eine teilweise unverständliche Neckerei zwischen Dr. Vogelzang und Dr. Sartor, darüber, wer für die Planung der Studie verantwortlich ist, und wer die Ehre haben soll, die  Studie vorzustellen.]

 Dr. Shevrin: Can you tell a little more about satroplatinum ?

 Kannst du uns ein bisschen mehr über Satroplatin erzählen ?

 Dr. Sator: Sure, it`s a satroplatin or platinum analog , it`s actually  JM 216, is developed initially by Bristol Myers. Up to a point it was kind of interesting. Bristol Myers underwent a huge reorganisation, internal reprioritisation, they dropped it. Subsequently in a New York TC trial that Cora Sternberg was the PI on, it showed a progression free survival advantage vs. prednisone in first-line. GPC Biotech picked it up from a company called Spectrum Pharmaceuticals. They in turn went out with this 900 randomized patient trial in a post-chemo setting, pool complete, advance now occurring, and analysed probably finally........

 Natürlich, es ist ein Satroplatin oder Platin Analog, eigentlich JM 216, ursprünglich von Bristol Myers entwickelt. Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt war es interessant. Bristol Myers nahm eine riesige Reorganisation, einen internen Prioritätenwechsel vor. Sie gaben es auf. Danach, in einer New York CT Studie unter der Leitung von Cora Sternberg, zeigte es einen progressionsfreien Überlebensvorteil gegenüber Prednisone bei der First-Line Therapie. GPS Biotech übernahm es von einer Firma namens Spectrum Pharmaceuticals, und legten diese neunhundert Patienten, randomi- sierte Studie in einem Post-Chemo Rahmen auf, Pool komplett, Progress auf dem Weg und und wahrscheinlich abschließend analysiert .....

 Dr. Vogelsang: The drug is not being widely used in phase I and phase II settings for other diseases, it`s sort of a dark horse in the field of prostate cancer. The platins have been used ever since Claude Merrin did the first platinum studies in Roswell Park in the early seventies. So, platinum may well have a role, but it`s not clear. Steve, I know, uses a lot of carbo, the CLGB used carbo with some success, William Oh uses a lot of carboplatin at Dana Faber. So there is pockets of people who like to use this platinum as second-line therapy. So just keep your eye on the satroplatin story.

 Dieses Mittel wird nicht umfangreich in Phase I und II Rahmen bei anderen Krankheiten angewandt, es ist so eine Art unbekannte Größe bei Prostatakrebs. Die Platins werden verwendet seit Claude Merrin die ersten Platin Studien in Roswell Park in den siebziger Jahren unternahm. Also, Platins können eine Rolle spielen, aber es ist nicht klar. Wie ich weiß, wendet Steve viel Carbo an, die CLGB wendeten Carbo mit einigem Erfolg an. William Oh an Dana Faber behandelt viel  mit Carcoplatin. Es gibt also vereinzelt Leute, die gerne dies Platinum als Second-Line Therapie an-
 wenden. Richten Sie also Ihr Augenmerk auf  die Satroplatin Geschichte.

 Dr. Shevren: So we keep using taxanes or microtubular poisoners and there seems to be, I mean, the role of pathalon. Do you think we should use that drug in taxane failures? We use Taxotere, then we use Taxol and then possibly a patholon. It seems we are hitting the same....

 Wir verwenden Taxane oder mikrotubulare Gifte, und da scheint es die Rolle von Pathalon zu geben. Glaubt ihr, wir sollten dies bei Taxaneversagen anwenden ? Wir geben Taxotere, dann geben wir Taxol und dann möglicherweise Pathalon. Es scheint wir treffen die selben.....

 Dr. Sator: Yeah, the pathalon data second-line has been pretty disappointing actually. 

 Ja, die Pathalon Second-Line Daten sind eigentlich ziemlich enttäuschend.

 Dr. Shevren: The neuropathies....

 Die Neuropathien.....

 Dr. Sator: The neuropathies are pretty well....

 Die Neuropathien sind ziemlich.....

 Dr. Shevrin: I don`t know if the satroplatins....

 Ich weiss nicht, ob die Satroplatins....

 Dr. Sator: No, no, actually the satroplatins... going back to the platinums very quickly, there are actually a series, carboplatin, cisplatin, mexelicplatin and now the newer ones satroplatin. So all these agents have a little it different aspect of activity. We need , you know, we need good counter
 controls in order to draw conclusions.

 Nein, nein, eigentlich sind die Satroplatins.... um kurz auf die Platinums zurückzukommen. Es gibt da eine Serie, Carboplatin, Cisplatin, Mexelicplatin, und jetzt die neueren Satroplatins. Alle diese Mittel haben leicht unterschiedliche Wirkungsweisen. Wir brauchen gute Gegenkontrollen um
 Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen.

 Dr. Myers: I think that one point I`d like to make before it gets lost in the details, you know, can`t see the forest for the trees. I know, many of you feel, that going on chemotherapy is a landmark, and that your life is ending. Steve and I were talking and keeping sort of track of who dies. The
 patients actually die of prostate cancer in the clinics, I know. I am seeing about five hundred new patients a year and I`ve lost maybe thirty or forty patients in the last year or two. And Keith lost about twenty-four all thogether since he is in practice.
 I think, who is this guy from Michgan, I just can`t remember his name, Tim Pienter.  He did  an analysis where, you know, you have only a 50% response, but if you look at the first three. there was a 99% response like, and overwhelmingly the people who have died have been those that gave up. Finally they were tired. So one of the things that for us oncologists to realize is, that the treatments can be exhausting. And the most important thing in survival is to keep  the patients spirits up and support them, so that they can continue to go forward. This is very important. When I talk about supportiv care  it isn`t always just the drugs you get.

 Ich möchte noch einen Punkt ansprechen, bevor er bei diesen ganzen Details verloren geht. Sie wissen, man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Ich weiß, dass viele von Ihnen fühlen, dass
 eine Chemotherapie zu machen einen Wendepunkt bedeutet, und das Ihr Leben zu Ende geht. Steve und ich haben uns unterhalten und halten uns auf dem Laufenden, wer stirbt. Die Patienten sterben tatsächlich an Prostatakrebs in den Kliniken, ich weiß. Ich habe etwa fünfhundert neue Patienten im Jahr und habe vielleicht dreißig oder vierzig Patienten in den letzten beiden Jahren verloren. Und Keith hat ungefähr zusammen vierundzwanzig verloren, seit er praktiziert. 
 Wie heißt noch dieser Typ aus Michigan, Ich kann mich jetzt nicht an seinen Namen erinnern...Tim Pienter. Er machte eine Analyse, wo es nur ein Ansprechen von 50% gibt, aber wenn Sie sich die ersten drei ansehen, da gab es ein Ansprechen von 99%, und die überwältigende Mehrheit der 
 Leute die starben, waren jene, die aufgegeben haben. Sie waren schließlich zu müde. Einige der Dinge die wir Onkologen erkennen müssen ist, dass Behandlungen sehr erschöpfend sein können. Und die wichtigste Sache beim Überleben ist, den Lebensmut der Patienten aufrecht zu erhalten und sie zu unterstützen, so dass sie weitermachen können. Das ist sehr wichtig. Wenn ich über unter- stützende Behandlung spreche, meine ich nicht immer die Medikamente, die Sie bekommen.

 Dr. Shevren: Do you know that conversations you have with your patients lead to a negative response then?[conversations about chemotherapy]

 Weißt du, dass Gespräche, die du mit deinen Patienten hast, zu einer negativen Reaktion führen ?
 [Gespräche über Chemotherapie]
 Dr. Myers: Yes, I think that there are a lot of oncologists....

 Ja. ich glaube, dass es viele Onkologen gibt .......

 Dr. Shevren: Not ready for that, that`s too much, I`ve heard a lot of bad things. I think there are those....

 Ich bin dazu noch nicht bereit, das ist zu viel, ich habe viele schlechte Sachen gehört. Ich glaube, da sind die.....

 Dr. Vogelzang: The other thing that I`ve noticed more and more, is bone marrow pattern. You   know, as we`ve controlled the cancer with Zometa and systemic chemotherapy, for some reason I`m seeing more and more men whose bone marrow gets packed up with prostate cancer, and then the platelet count goes low and their white count is bad, and they become anaemic. And they just get fatigue, and they cannot find the energy to go on. . It`s not that they don`t want to go on, they`re just having this progressive fatigue.

 Eine Sache, die ich mehr und mehr bemerkt habe, sind Knochenmarkmuster. Wissen Sie, seit wir Krebs mit Zometa und systemischer Chemotherapie unter Kontrolle haben, sehe ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen mehr und mehr Männer, deren Knochenmark mit Krebszellen durchsetzt ist, dann
 geht die Anzahl der Blutplättchen runter, die Zahl der weißen Blutkörperchen ist niedrig und sie werden anämisch. Dann bekommen sie Fatique und sie haben keine Kraft mehr weiterzumachen. Es ist nicht so,dass sie nicht weitermachen wollen, sie haben nur diese fortschreitende Fatique.


 Dr. Myers: You know what we were talking about earlier between us. Now that we control systemic disease we are seeing unusual presentations. One is the packed up marrow, the other we`re begin- ning to see is brain metastases, because we are controlling the systemic disease so well, and I know eight cases. What striking is, you think brain metastases is a death sentence, but a lot of people have done pretty damn well.
 With leukemic children, they get complete remission systemicly, and then people fail in the brain.
 And then the next phase to eliminate that reservoir. So we`re at this stage, where we`re handling systemic disease well, now we have seen that reservoir, we have the  packed marrow. If the patient is young enough as the marrow gets packed, we see the marrow move to the liver and spleen in the younger guys. As you get older, older like me, you loose that biological capacity to move your bone marrow to the liver and spleen. I have this guy in Minnesota right now. He`s a professional dancer at forty-two. He`s got nothing in his bone marrow, but his spleen is down to here, and his liver is
 down to here [pointing at his lower right and left abdomen], but his blood counts are normal.

 Wissen Sie, worüber wir uns vorhin untereinander unterhalten haben? Jetzt, da wir die systemische Erkrankung unter Kontrolle haben, sehen wir ungewöhnliche Erscheinungen. Eine ist das durchsetzte Knochenmark, eine andere die wir sehen sind Gehirnmetastasen, weil wir die systemische 
 Erkrankung so gut kontrollieren, und ich kenne acht Fälle. Sie denken dass Gehirnmetastasen ein Todesurteil ist aber es ist sehr auffallend, dass viele Leute gut damit zurecht kommen.
 Kinder mit Leukämie erleben oft eine vollkommen systemische Remission, und dann erkranken sie am Gehirn. Die nächste Phase ist, dieses Reservoir zu eliminieren.. Wir sind jetzt im Stadium, wo wir die systemische Erkrankung im Griff haben. Nachdem das geschafft ist, haben wir das durchsetzte Knochenmark. Wenn der Patient jung genug ist, wenn das Knochenmark durchsetzt wird, finden wir, dass das Knochenmark in die Leber und die Milz bei den jüngeren gewandert ist.  Wenn Sie älter werden, wie ich, verlieren Sie die biologische Fähigkeit Ihr Knochenmark in die Leber und die Milz zu verlagern. Ich behandle jetzt diesen Mann in Minnesota, ein Berufstänzer mit 42. Er hat nichts im Knochenmark, aber seine Milz ist hier unten und seine Leber ist hier unten [auf seinen unteren rechten und linken Unterleib zeigend], aber seine Blutwerte sind normal. 

 Dr. Vogelzang: Well ,just to give you a little perspective on this. When Gerald Chodak and I at the University of Chicago  saw our first patient with brain metastases, it was so striking, that we wrote a paper about it. One guy, he went blind from spots in the back of his brain. I have not seen any brain metastases till this past week. So the fact we`re beginning to see actually brain metastases from prostate cancer is truly a shift in the natural history, and I know you don`t want to talk about that, guys. When we as oncologists are seeing that, it`s sort of like a Pyrrhic victory. Oh my good-
 ness ! We`ve controlled the cancer for so long. Since the chemo doesn`t get into the brain, that`s where it`s growing, that`s the only place it`s growing.

 Nur um Ihnen einen kleinen Ausblick zu geben. Als Gerald Chodak und ich an der Universität von Chicago unseren ersten Patienten mit Gehirnmetastasen sahen, war das so eindrucksvoll, dass wir ein Papier darüber verfassten. Ein Mann, der durch Metastasen im hinteren Teil des Gehirns erblindet war. Ich habe bis vor einer Woche noch nie Gehirnmetastasen gesehen. Die Tatsache, dass wir beginnen Gehirnmetastasen bei Prostatakrebs zu finden, ist eine echte Veränderung der natürlichen Entwicklung, und ich weiß, dass Sie nicht darüber reden wollen. Wir als Onkologen empfinden dass  als eine Art Pyrrhussieg. Mein Gott! Wir haben den Krebs so lange unter Kontrolle gehabt. Da die Chemo nicht bis ins Gehirn wirkt, ist es dort, wo der Krebs wächst, das ist die  einzige Stelle, wo er wächst.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich danke euch für die neuen Informationen. Das sind ja Aussichten, Gerhirnmetastasen, weil die Chemo nicht bis ins Hirn wirkt.

Ich habe einen Patienten bei meinem Staging im Januar 2004 im Krankenhauszimmer gehabt, der am Kopf bestrahlt wurde. Er war guter Dinge und ganz normal. Ein Verwandter von mir mit Gerhirnmetastasen durch einen Darmkrebs wurde bestrahlt mit furchtbaren Verbrennungen. Er ist kurz danach verstorben. Es gibt alles auf der Welt.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Füßen und Knien, Mehreinlagerungen sind da festgestellt, wer weiß da Bescheid.

Gruss Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Da ist die Swog Studie mit oder ohne Atrasentan 
> ...


Wie ist eigentlich der Stand bei Atrasentan (Xinlay)? Wann ist, oder ist überhaupt mit der Zulassung von Xinlay zu rechnen?

WW

----------


## RuStra

In dem Artikel von Dr. Sartor, den wir ja alle kennen, war auch von der Möglichkeit, Strontium zu geben, die Rede:




> Wie sollen wir AUPK behandeln?
> 
> Hier das Menu von dem ich auswähle:
> 
> 1.  ANTIANDROGEN - ENTZUG (und andere Entzugsarten). Zu den Antiandrogenen 
>      gehören:  Flutamid (Eulexin ), Bicalutamid (Casodex ), Nilutamid (Nilandron) 
> 
> 2.     ANTIANDROGEN  BEHANDLUNG
> 
> ...


Dazu passt folgendes:
Ich höre / sehe ich (per DVD) den Vortrag von Prof.Tallberg aus Helsinki (Uro fs hat schon auf Tallberg mal hingewiesen, was die Tumor-Vakzine betrifft), den er am 3.9.06 in Freudenstadt gehalten hat und er erzählt die Geschichte eines PK-Patienten.

1992 orchiektomiert bei PK-Knochenmetastasen. Dann behandelt mit den damaligen Rezepturen von Tallberg. 10 Jahre später hat Tallberg ihn gefragt, was er denn all die Jahre sonst noch gemacht hätte - denn dass er metastasenfrei sei, sei doch ein zu grosser Erfolg, als dass das allein seiner eigenen Behandlungsmethode zuzuschreiben sein könne. Und er hat dann zugegeben, dass er Birkenasche gegessen hätte. Daraufhin haben sie diese Birkenasche untersucht und gefunden, dass der PK-Patient so ca. 70 mg Strontium täglich aufgenommen habe. Heute, sagt Tallberg in dem Vortrag, läuft dieser Patient nach wie vor gesund herum und hat keine Metastasen. 
Tallberg meinte noch, dass Strontium für das Periost wichtig wäre - Periost ist die Knochenhaut, die Schmerzen bei Knochenmetastasen kämen auch von daher.

Ist doch interessant, oder?
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

wie kommt man auf so eine Idee.

Die meisten Therapien haben wir hinter uns, bzw. sind gerade dabei.
Viele möglichkeiten sind ja nicht mehr auf der Liste. Meinen Östrogenwert habe ich messen lassen Östradiol 12,8 (7,63 - 42,6 ng/l) ist ja auch mal zu überlegen sowas zu machen. Progesteron 0,42 (0,13 - 1,48 ng/l), wurde die Gabe von Progeteron mal untersucht? Für Osteoporose evtl. zu überlegen. Thalidomid ist noch offen, Strahlentherapie geht bei mir nicht (Metatsasenumfang). Strontium-89 Gabe bisher nur bei Schmerzen, oder soll ich diese mal vortäuschen, PSA steigt ja? Chemo, eher nein und Experimentelle Th. was empfiehlst du deinen metastasierten in HH? 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber HansiB,

ich meine, mich zu erinnern, daß sich GeorgS mit Progesteron behandeln lässt, da es sein Urologe vorgeschlagen hat!

Zitat von Hansi:
Liste. Meinen Östrogenwert habe ich messen lassen Östradiol 12,8 (7,63 - 42,6 ng/l) ist ja auch mal zu überlegen sowas zu machen. Progesteron 0,42 (0,13 - 1,48

In diesem Schriftstück verweist Prof. Dowes auf das Verhältnis Testosteron/Östradiol hin und das sollte nicht übersteigen!

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Hans,

ich habe mir die beiden von Rudolf empfohlenen mp3's aus der Telefonkonferenz von Dr. Kremer am Wochenende angehört und musste bei Deiner Fragestellung sofort an ein Produkt denken, das u.a. die natürliche Yamswurzel enthält. Dieser Stoff führte zu der regen Diskussion, inwieweit PK-Patienten davon profitieren würden, oder ob gerade sie nicht besser Abstand von der Einnahme des Dialvit-44 nehmen sollten. http://tisso.astrovitalis.de/product...products_id/16

Letztendlich ist es einen Versuch wert, der mit engmaschigen PSA-Kontrollmessungen durchaus unternommen werden kann, denn die wilde Yamswurzel enthält natürliches Progesteron und stimuliert die Östrogenrezeptoren, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Sie ist in der Menopausentherapie bei Frauen übrigens seit längerem ein probates Mittel, um bei Beschwerden die nachlassende eigene Hormonproduktion zu regulieren.

Da die Verzehrempfehlungen meistens eine sehr hohe Einstiegsdosis vorsehen, hat man bei PK-Patienten im hormonrefraktären Stadium hingegen beobachten können, dass ein langsames Einschleichen in die Therapie u.U. wirksamer ist.
Ein guter Heilpraktiker, der sich im Umgang mit den Tisso-Produkten auskennt, wird dies berücksichtigen.

Bei Fragen wende Dich mal direkt an Rudolf in HH.
Die Homepage von Heilpraktiker Ralf Meyer erfordert zum Abrufen der mp3-Dateien einen Zugangscode, den Rudolf kennt. Es lohnt sich sehr, die beiden jüngsten Dateien anzuhören.

Viel Erfolg und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

P.S. an Rudolf: Eine weitere Frage an Dr. Kremer zur Yamswurzel wäre im Zusammenhang zum Progesteron noch zu stellen, denn dieses Hormon klammerte er bei seiner Antwort noch aus. 
Lieben Gruss nach HH !

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> wie kommt man auf so eine Idee.


na, das ist eine Geschichte aus Finnland. Wer weiss, welches alte Heil-Wissen da herumschwirrte und herumschwirrt, als dieser PK-Kollege davon Gebrauch machte.
In der alten indischen Medizin ist der Mix aus bestimmten Baum-Rinden auch altes Heilwissen gg. Krebs. Ganz ohne Quantenphysik. Und die tollen Knollen aus dem Erdboden  -  der Gelbwurz ist ein mehrere tausend Jahre altes Mittel gg. Krebs. Also vieles ist nicht neu, wird nur heute wiederentdeckt und z.T. super-spannend in der Wirksamkeit naturwissenschaftlich aufgeklärt und begründet.




> Die meisten Therapien haben wir hinter uns, bzw. sind gerade dabei.
> Viele möglichkeiten sind ja nicht mehr auf der Liste.


nur keinen Defätismus. Vielleicht liegen ja auch noch viele Möglichkeiten vor Dir, woher willst Du das wissen? Natürlich macht der jahrelang Kampf und diese ewige Suche immer wieder müde, aber da es immer wieder tolle Geschichten gibt, schöpfen wir immer wieder Hoffnung.




> Meinen Östrogenwert habe ich messen lassen Östradiol 12,8 (7,63 - 42,6 ng/l) ist ja auch mal zu überlegen sowas zu machen. 
> 
> Progesteron 0,42 (0,13 - 1,48 ng/l), wurde die Gabe von Progeteron mal untersucht? Für Osteoporose evtl. zu überlegen. 
> 
> Thalidomid ist noch offen, Strahlentherapie geht bei mir nicht (Metatsasenumfang). 
> 
> Strontium-89 Gabe bisher nur bei Schmerzen, oder soll ich diese mal vortäuschen, PSA steigt ja?


Ich weiss nicht, ob der Tallberg Strontium-89 meint, das stammt ja von Sartor. Also da müsste man nochmal hinterherfragen.




> Chemo, eher nein und Experimentelle Th. was empfiehlst du deinen metastasierten in HH? 
> 
> Gruß Hans


empfiehlst ist gut - ich bin selbst im boot. Strahlentherapie geht bei mir auch nicht, wg. Marcumar. Zweite HB funktioniert zwar noch, aber das ist russisches Roulette, eine Antwort auf mein Problem habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.
Nein, wir haben als Gruppe jetzt das ganze uns irgendwie verständliche Spektrum von möglichen Massnahmen auf dem Tisch und das Problem ist, das alles auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Wer macht was bei wem und warum und wie hängt das mit den anderen Sachen zusammen.
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. die Rezeptur des Tallberg nehme, wäre der nächste Schritt, inwieweit das bei den Tisso-Präparaten drin ist. Von der HP-Meyer-Szene gibts ja den Fall der Brustkrebs-Frau Mole, in deren Fallgeschichte kann man nachlesen, dass sie Schweinehirn gegessen hat. Tallberg hat in seinem Vortrag einen ziemlich breites Plädoyer für Neurolipide gehalten, die nicht nur Omega-3 sind.
Oder, anderes Beispiel: Entsäuerung nach Fryda. Das wollen wir eigentlich alle machen bzw. haben damit schon begonnen. Das zielt auf die Entsäuerung des Gewebes, des Grundgewebes, der Zell-Matrix rund um die Tumore herum. Soweit so schön und auch von niemand als kontraproduktiv benannt, sollte man machen. Aber damit hat man die fixierte Alkalose der Krebszellen nicht vom Tisch. Dafür müssen eben diejenigen Mittel gegeben werden, die nicht ausserhalb, sondern innerhalb der Zellen für einen Umschwung sorgen. usw. usf.

halt Dich + good night,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Carola,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, mir liegt eine Abhandlung vor "Natürliches Progeteron" von  John R Lee MD, sehr interessant auch für uns Männer und "Osteoporosierte". Ich wollte auch eigene Erfahrungen von PKlern hören.

Hallo Rudolf,

ja die Natur, wenn wir da nur mehr wüssten und anwenden würden. Ich versuche es wenigstens mit selbst angebautem Gemüse und Obst. 

Meinen Optimismus habe ich nicht verloren und werde kaum müde, ich meinte meine Möglichkeiten auf deiner Liste.

Entsäuerung ist sicher notwendig und mache es nach HansiB. Basische Entsäerungs- / Entschlackungsbäder (vom altern. Krebstag) mindestens eine Std. lang. Einnahme von Basenpulver, Ernährung : Sehr positiv (Reihenfolge von sehr gut) Freilandgurken, Löwenzahn, Rettich schwarz, Rote Rüben, Karotten, Endivien- Kopfsalat, Tomaten, Selerie, Spinat, Feigen, Hagebutten, Soja (Lezithin, Nüsse, Granulat), weiße Bohnen, Braunhirse (in mein Müsli). Sehr schlecht, Schweine- Kalb- Rindfleisch (ich esse keines), Reis geschält, Roggenmehl Auszug, Hartkäse, Rosenkohl, Quark, Margarine, Schwarzbrot (-17), Weißbrot (-10), Vollkornbrot (-0,2, ich esse nichts anderes), Erdnüsse.

Ihr habt es gut als kämpfende Gruppe, ich bin Alleinkämpfer, mit guter Einbindung in die SHG, aber mit kaum privatem Austausch von uns schwerstbetroffenen, müssen wir ändern.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Entsäuerung ist sicher notwendig und mache es nach HansiB. Basische Entsäerungs- / Entschlackungsbäder (vom altern. Krebstag) mindestens eine Std. lang. Einnahme von Basenpulver, Ernährung : Sehr positiv (Reihenfolge von sehr gut) Freilandgurken, Löwenzahn, Rettich schwarz, Rote Rüben, Karotten, Endivien- Kopfsalat, Tomaten, Selerie, Spinat, Feigen, Hagebutten, Soja (Lezithin, Nüsse, Granulat), weiße Bohnen, Braunhirse (in mein Müsli). Sehr schlecht, Schweine- Kalb- Rindfleisch (ich esse keines), Reis geschält, Roggenmehl Auszug, Hartkäse, Rosenkohl, Quark, Margarine, Schwarzbrot (-17), Weißbrot (-10), Vollkornbrot (-0,2, ich esse nichts anderes), Erdnüsse.


Damit wirst du ewig leben, Hansi. Ich bin mir ganz sicher!




> ..., ich bin Alleinkämpfer, mit guter Einbindung in die SHG, aber mit kaum privatem Austausch von uns schwerstbetroffenen, müssen wir ändern.


Ruf mich an, Hansi! Aber es wird dir nicht helfen. Ich bin Zyniker.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Michael

> Ich bin Zyniker.
> Gruß Winfried


Lieber Winfried,
manchmal beneide ich Dich um Deinen Zynismus und wünschte, das Leben auch so betrachten zu können. Mich würde nur interessieren, ob es nur Deine Grundüberzeugung nach außen ist, oder ob Du in Deinem Inneren es gar nicht so zynisch meinst, wie Du hier tust.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...oder ob Du in Deinem Inneren es gar nicht so zynisch meinst, wie Du hier tust...


Ach, Michael: "Wie's drinnen aussieht, geht keinen was an!", sagt der Volksmund (oder war's wie immer Goethe?). Wenn Du Winfrieds jüngsten Beitrag liest, bleibt ja fast nur Zynismus und/oder "ein schnelles Auto". Wenn man - wie ich - nicht gäubig ist, gibt's ja auch keinen metaphysischen Trost.

Wenn ich die letzten Beiträge von Euch Beiden lese, wird's mir ganz anders, und ich finde den PK noch mehr zum Kotzen als sonst sowieso schon. Mir fällt da nicht mal mehr einer meiner üblichen dummen Sprüche ein...

Es grüßt Euch sehr herzlich

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> Wenn ich die letzten Beiträge von Euch Beiden lese, wird's mir ganz anders, und ich finde den PK noch mehr zum Kotzen als sonst sowieso schon. Mir fällt da nicht mal mehr einer meiner üblichen dummen Sprüche ein...
> Es grüßt Euch sehr herzlich
> Schorschel


Lieber Schorschel, 
jeder muß mit seiner Last auf seine Weise irgendwie fertig werden.
Ich weiß, dass es andererseits noch viel schlimmere Schcksalsschläge gibt.
Sei herzlichst gegrüßt
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

das du dich für solchen Firlefanz nicht interessierst, ist ja nicht neu.

Ich denke, daß der eine oder andere Schwerstbetroffene nicht so viel von deinen Therapie- und Medikamentenorgien hält und auch Alternativen überlegt.

Bisher habe ich immerhin über 7 Monate länger (wer will schon ewig leben) überlebt, mit meinem auch nicht so harmlosen PK. Ohne die Nebenwirkungen und Zerstörungen durch die lokalen Th. Chemo und vielen giftigen Medikamenten. Gestern habe ich einen PK-Freund gesehen, erschreckend im Aussehen, mit abgebrochener Chemo, haarlos mit einer "Wasserlunge" als Nebenwirkung. Er hat jetzt einen PSA von 90, mit lang nicht so schlechten aWerten wie ich, mit dir etwa vergleichbar.
Gemeint war natürlich der private Austausch in den SHG`s und der Umgebung. Früher hast du mir gute Hilfe geleistet, das scheint vorbei, oder nicht notwendig zu sein.

Hallo Michael,

mit Zynismus kann man nicht viel anfangen, macht sich gut für die Anderen. Wichtiger ist lebensfroh, optimistisch, zufrieden zu sein. Das hilft uns mehr, wie ich gestern erneut von einer Urologin a.D. hörte, was auch ich so empfinde.

Hallo Schorschel,

den PK zum kotzen zu finden, brigt uns auch nicht weiter. Ich habe noch nie so empfunden, damit umgehen lernen ist wichtig.
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...,manchmal beneide ich Dich um Deinen Zynismus ...


Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich in der glücklichen Situation, nachts wie ein Murmeltier zu schlafen und morgens schmerzfrei aufzustehen. Das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen und hoffe, dass es noch lange so bleibt. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und dass deine Therapie dazu führt, dass du so schmerzfrei wirst wie ich.

Winfried

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., mit lang nicht so schlechten aWerten wie ich, mit dir etwa vergleichbar.


Lieber Hans,

auf den Wettbewerb, wer nun die schlechtesten Ausgangswerte hatte, möchte ich mich nur ungern einlassen. Du wirst mir aber zustimmen dass Gleason Score und aPSA zwar wichtige aber nicht die allein ausschlag- gebenden Parameter sind. Andere nicht zu vernachlässigende Parameter sind die PSAVZ und die Frage, in wieweit das Karzinom hormonsensibel ist. 

Wenn sich der PSA-Wert unter antiandrogener Therapie nach jeweils 20 Tagen verdoppelt, dann hast du, wenn du nicht gleich kampflos aufgeben willst, nur noch wenige Optionen. Du kannst dir dann beispielsweise überlegen, ob du mit der Chemo gleich beginnst oder noch mal 3 Wochen lang etwas anderes versuchst und damit eine weitere Verdoppelung des PSA-Werts riskierst. Wenns ganz schlimm kommt, dann greift auch die Chemo nicht. Da ist es im Zweifel gut, wenn diese Erkenntnis nicht erst bei drei- oder vierstelligen PSA-Werten greift.

Wenn ich deine Beiträge lese, dann ist es offenbar so, dass du durch deine Krebsdiagnose geläutert wurdest und du dich daraufhin zu einer gesunden Ernährung und Lebensweise besonnen hast. So und durch Einnahme von Biobran hast du jetzt deinen Krebs ganz gut im Griff. Nebenbei machst du noch etwas antiandrogene Therapie. Neuerdings hast du dich dann doch für etwas Giftigeres, Ketokonazol, entschieden. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich auch vor meiner Krebsdiagnose nicht wirklich ungesund ernährt habe. Die Option der Ernährungsumstellung fällt dadurch bei mir weitgehend weg. Mein ganz großes Problem sind aber meine wahnsinnigen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten. Deshalb kann ich mir z. B. eine Therapiepause nicht leisten.

Du hast an anderer Stelle spekuliert, dass du deinen Krebs vor der Diagnose möglicherweise schon 15 oder mehr Jahre mit dir herum getragen hast. Das mag schon sein. In meinem Falle glaube ich dies allerdings nicht. Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätte ich bereits mit 36 Jahren oder früher Prostatakrebs gehabt. Völlig ausschlies- sen kann man auch das nicht, aber es wäre schon sehr ungewöhnlich. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass mein Krebs bereits vor der Diagnose sehr aggressiv gewachsen ist und dass dies neben den 11½ Jahren Altersunterschied die eigentliche Ursache für die unterschiedlichen Verläufe der Krankheit bei dir und bei mir ist. Letztendlich gibt es nach meiner Überzeugung biologische Unterschiede zwischen deinem und meinem Tumor, die auch eine prognostische Relevanz haben. 




> ..., erschreckend im Aussehen, mit abgebrochener Chemo, haarlos mit einer "Wasserlunge" als Nebenwirkung. ....


Ja, lieber Hans, es ist mir nicht entgangen, dass Prostatakrebs eine Erkrankung ist, die in vielen Fällen tödlich verläuft, insbesondere dann, wenn der Mann jung und der Tumor aggressiv ist.

Lungenödeme sind übrigens nach meiner Kenntnis eher seltene Nebenwirkungen der Taxotere-Therapie. Sie werden in den allermeisten Fällen durch Herzinsuffizienz verursacht. Natürlich verbessert sich eine vorhandene Herz- Kreislauferkrankung durch die Chemotherapie nicht.

Wir bleiben im Gespräch,

Gruß Winfied

----------


## Hans-W.

> auf den Wettbewerb, wer nun die schlechtesten Ausgangswerte hatte, möchte ich mich nur ungern einlassen. Du wirst mir aber zustimmen dass Gleason Score und aPSA zwar wichtige aber nicht die allein ausschlag- gebenden Parameter sind.


 
Das ist absolut richtig. Wenn ich nur meine Ausgangswerte mit den euren vergleiche (GS 4+5=9 und APSA 272), Alter bei Diagnose vor ca. 2.5 Jahren 53, dann müßte es mir ähnlich gehen wie es euch jetzt geht. Bei mir waren aber keine nachweislichen Metastasen im Scintigramm/MRT zu sehen wie bei euch. Mir geht es nach 2.5 Jahren 2HB und vor kurzer Zeit die IMRT Bestrahlung in Mannheim "relativ" gut im Vergleich zu euch. Ich kann nicht sagen was ich richtig oder falsch gemacht habe oder ob die Tatsache, dass meine DNABZ nur peritetraploide statt xploide Zellen zum Tage brachte eine Rolle spielt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass meine Ernährungsumstellung eine wesentliche Rolle bis jetzt gespielt hat und ich weiss auch nicht wie lange mein Zustand so bleiben wird wie jetzt. Ich hoffe zwar, dass mein PSA, das vor meiner Bestrahlung 15ng/ml war und sehr schnell auf 2,5ng/ml bei letzter Messung ca. 5 Wochen nach Ende der Bestrahlung gefallen ist weiter abfällt und sehr lange weit unten bleibt. Ich weiss aber genau so gut, dass mit meinen Ausgangswerten mit großer Sicherheit mit Mikrometastasen zu rechnen ist, hoffe aber dass sie, wie jetzt, lange Zeit ruhen, gerne noch so ca. 30 Jahren, haha. Ich könnte sagen, dass ich bis jetzt im Vergleich mit euch Glück habe. Ich glaube aber nicht an Glück, weiss aber nicht welche wichten Umstände bei mir von Anfang an anders waren als bei euch. Das hilft jetzt alles nicht weiter aber bestätigt, dass nur GS und PSA wirklich nicht besonders viel mit den unterschiedlichen Verläufen zu tun hat. Ich wünsche nur und hoffe für euch (und für mich und alle anderen), dass wir noch lange hier miteinander und füreinander kämpfen können.
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

Irgend ein Wettbewerb liegt mir fern. Mir geht es nur darum auf die Möglichkeiten, mit nicht so gravierenden Therapien eine gewisse Zeit klarzukommen. Das scheint zu funktionieren, wenn von Anfang an Metastasen vorhanden sind und keine übertiebene Eile geboten ist und der PSA nicht zu schnell steigt. Auch geht es mir darum nicht nur dem Uro / Onko zu folgen. Wir als Erfahrenere wissen das. Auch die schnelle Metastasenbestrahlung ist zu erwägen. Bei mir wurde diese sogar bei der recht großen LW 5 abgelehnt, richtig, wie sich nach 31 Monaten herausgestellt hat.

Ernährungsumstellung, nur gute Qualität. Ich brauche keine Stoffwechselgifte aus dem Mastfleisch, aus der Wurst, auch kein Butterfett, sondern nur mehrfach hochungesättigte Fettsäuren. Keinen faul riechenden Käse (Vermehrung der Darmfäulnis), kein ausgemahlenes Weißmehl. Natürlich keinen weißen Zucker, kein Gebäck, keinen Kuchen (ich war früher Weltmeister im Kuchenessen), kein Eis, keine Süßmoste, fast nur Muttersaft, keinen Traubenzucker, keine falschen Öle, usw.
Meine Ernährung war auch immer relativ gesund, mit Gemüse und Obst aus dem eigenen Garten, aber das genügt mir nicht, besonders wenn es dem Ende zugeht, ist die richtige Ernährung für uns wichtig. Ich muß nicht über die Nahrung "Gifte" aufnehmen, darum geht es auch.

Apropos Bio-Bran, die NK-Activität liegt jetzt über 50% über dem Referenzwert und haben sich durch die verstärkte Einnahme um 26 % der basal und um 36 % der IL - 2 stim. erhöht. Ich weiß natürlich, daß die NK-Zellen nur ein kleiner Teil des Immunsystems ausmachen. Ich mache weiter mit der Einnahme, es müssen ja nicht alles die Erben kriegen. 

Mit den 15 Jahren Wachstum (nach HP) sind auch die lange Zeit des Metastasenwachstums gemeint, die ja seit Anfang an durch HB ruhen. Im Gegensatz zu einigen bei denen erst die Metastasen nach lokalen Th. entstanden und wachsen und die keine Ruhe bekommen. 

Das wir zwei an PK sterben werden ist sehr warscheinlich, bei unserer sonstigen Gesundheit. Pass beim Motorradfahren auf, ich fahre nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad (Osteoporose). 

Meinem PK-Freund vorort hatte ich tel. wegen der Chemo geraten sich das zu überlegen (nicht zu machen). Die Familie mit Frau und Sohn hat bei der SHG gemeint, eine leichte Chemo früher wäre richtig gewesen und er wäre falsch Th. worden? Er hatte nur eine 1 HB bekommen, das war der Hauptfehler, er kam zu spät zur SHG. Das sind die Sachen, die ich wie die Pest hasse. Gerade organisch gesund zu sein (auch EAV) hat mich und uns die Nebenwirkungen leicht ertragen lassen (auch da wieder bei mir ohne Medikamente / Gifte), so soll es auch bleiben. Ich habe von Krankheiten von Mitbetroffenen im Forum gehört, die ich gar nicht kenne (rechtzeitige Ernährungsumstellung).

Viel Erfolg und schönen Sonntag (bei uns ist Regenpause) Hans

----------


## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Es ist denkbar, daß ein telefonisches Beratungsgespräch (s. unten) einen neuen Weg aufzeigt. Zumindest sollte man es versuchen

Gruß
HWL
__________________________________________________  ______________

Telefonische Beratungsgespräche mit Prof. Dr. K. F. Klippel zur Erkrankung und zu verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Behandlung. 

Telefon 0 900 1 51 51 20
Aus dem Deutschen Festnetz berechnen wir pauschal 15,00  

Beratungsgespräche 
Dienstag 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Donnerstag 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr

PROF. DR. MED. K. F. KLIPPEL- (SKAARA) NORWEGEN/DEUTSCHLAND 
APPROBATION UNIVERSITÄT MAINZ 1970
CHIRURGIE UNIVERSITÄTSKLINIK ZÜRICH/SCHWEIZ (1 JAHR)
IMMUNOLOGISCHES INSTITUT UNIVERSITÄT FRANKFURT(1JAHR) UROLOGISCHE UNIVERSITÄTSKLINIK BONN (1 JAHR)
IMMUNOLOGISCHES FORSCHUNGSLABOR WENNERGREN INSTITUTE;UNIVERSITÄT STOCKHOLM SCHWEDEN UROLOGISCHE KLINIK: THE NEW YORK HOSPITAL;CORNELL UNIVERSITY;NEW YORK;USA (1 JAHR ) UROLOGISCHE UNIVERSITÄTSKLINIK MAINZ;LTD:OBERARZT CA:!O JAHRE UROLOGISCHE KLINIK KANTONSSPITAL ST:GALLEN ;6 MONATE

CHEFARZT DER KLINIK FÜR UROLOGIE;ANDROLOGIE UND KINDERUROLOGIE ALLGEMEINES KRANKENHAUS CELLE

FORSCHUNGSSCHWERPUNKTE:
TUMORLEIDEN;PROSTATAKREBS;STAMMZELLTHERAPIE .(Erstmaliger Organersatz Harnleiter/Harnröhre mittels embryonalen Gewebe /Nabelschnur in 1978)
Publikationen: über 1oo Zeitschriften und Bücherbeiträge
Ehrungen: Bundesverdienstkreuz,Sir Frank Mc.Farlane Burnet Prize in "Clinical Immunology" u.a.
Past President Deutsche Gesellschaft für Onkologie
Präsident Gesellschaft für Biologische Krebsabwehr/Heidelberg 
BERLIN ,UfH,2007,
14195 Berlin,Campus Universitatis,Im Schwarzen Grund 21

----------


## Michael

> Das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen...
> Winfried


Dann bin ich beruhigt.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Im Gegensatz zu einigen bei denen erst die Metastasen nach lokalen Th. entstanden und wachsen und die keine Ruhe bekommen.


Meine Metastasen waren definitiv schon vor der lokalen Therapie vorhanden. Unabhängig davon ist nicht wirklich klar, ob mir die lokale Therapie einen Benefit gebracht hat. Ich stehe aber dazu und würde, wenn sich heute durch bildgebende Diagnostik lokal therapierbare Befunde ergäben, diese auch lokal therapieren.




> ... , ich fahre nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad (Osteoporose).


Fakt ist, dass körperliche Betätigung und Sport der Osteoporose entgegen wirken, auch Radfahren. Deshalb lasse ich meine Knochendichte nicht ermitteln,  damit ich diesbezüglich  in keine Konflikte gerate.  Eine Alternative zum Radfahren ist, im Garten Löcher buddeln und Steine  klopfen.  Dann haben auch die Erben etwas Bleibendes davon.




> ... Die Familie mit Frau und Sohn hat bei der SHG gemeint, eine leichte Chemo früher wäre richtig gewesen und er wäre falsch Th. worden?


Schwer zu sagen, was richtig oder falsch ist. Dazu fällt mir das Wort: "Las Vegas - Effekt" ein. Bei stramm steigendem PSA-Wert ist Chemo oftmals die einzige Chance.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Telefonische Beratungsgespräche mit Prof. Dr. K. F. Klippel zur Erkrankung und zu verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Behandlung. 
> 
> Telefon 0 900 1 51 51 20
> Aus dem Deutschen Festnetz berechnen wir pauschal 15,00  
> 
> Beratungsgespräche 
> Dienstag 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
> Donnerstag 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
> 
> ...


Was es nicht alle gibt. Hast du mal angerufen,  HWL? Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass du dabei nicht auf den Herrn Prof. und President Deutsche Gesellschaft für Onkologie ... triffst, sondern an irgend einen anderen Dödel, der dir dann das erzählt, was du in jeder Broschüre zum PK nachlesen kannst. Die 15,00  sind trotzdem weg.

Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger fällt mir hierzu nur ein.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Land des Lächelns*

Hallo Schorschel, doch wie`s da drin aussieht - Zitat *Schorschel:* 

Ach, Michael: "Wie's drinnen aussieht, geht keinen was an!", sagt der Volksmund (oder war's wie immer Goethe?)

Lieber Schorschel, das war Franz Lehár in seiner beliebtesten Operette "Land des Lächelns". Damals mit Tauber und Co.: immer nur lächeln und immer vergnügt, doch wie`s da drinnen aussieht, geht niemand was an.

*"Wenn Sie immer nur das tun, was sie bisher getan haben, werden sie auch immer nur das bekommen, was sie bisher bekommen haben"              * (Henry Ford - wobei in abgewandelter Form das lange vorher schon Abraham Lincoln gesagt hat)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

